# Guntelegram & Discord



## AltisticRight (Jan 24, 2021)

Telegram, yet another platform for the Gunt to inject copium and seethe over various whoevers on the interwebs.
Just so you know, he is in favour of free speech.

Blocked? Don't want a Russian chat program? Look at Ralph seethe here:
https://т.website/s/theralphretort

01/23/2021
The gunt whinging at a demonstrably true, factual statement of his character.











Disgruntled paypig laid truthbombs.












He's gonna fire up his faglienware to ban people, stop being mean to Ethan! IM NOT MAD U AYE LAWG, IN FACT IF I WUZ TO GUESS, YOU ARE THE ONE THATZ MADD!








Dingo is now banned from the show for daring to care about white lives and calling pedo defender Dax a... pedo defender. The gunt pinned a message in Telegram begging for likes. Worked out well.
Comments are here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...eaceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-8193232



He's now banning people for mentioning Dingo.




Seethe some more.













01/23/2021
Gunty mad at a paedophile. "He's sour", so Vito must have blocked the gunt over his Aryan intellect? Oh.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 24, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Telegram, yet another platform for the Gunt to inject copium and seethe over various whoevers on the interwebs.
> Just so you know, he is in favour of free speech.
> 
> 01/23/2021
> ...


His Telegram is like an untapped vein of sperg outs. Good work!


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 24, 2021)

Enjoy the new paranoia, Ralph. Who is a mole? Who isn't?!


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm surprised with how fat he is, he hasn't had a stroke with how angry he gets.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 24, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> I'm surprised with how fat he is, he hasn't had a stroke with how angry he gets.


I guess that diabetes monitoring strap thing he has tied to his hoof will electrocute him each time his seethe levels get out of control.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Jan 24, 2021)

This was gold. Let there be more attacks on him.


----------



## Near (Jan 24, 2021)

Can't blawck the truth, Ethan


----------



## DonDaLemon (Jan 24, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I guess that diabetes monitoring strap thing he has tied to his hoof will electrocute him each time his seethe levels get out of control.


Makes more sense than his hoof operating a smart watch


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 24, 2021)

I like how he only posts his opinions in his carefully curated hugboxes.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for pulling this out of the killstream thread and giving it more attention. I love how our memes, shitposts and archives have a way of mainlining themselves *directly *into Ethan's hugbox. 
*Clean it up Gator.*


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 25, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> I like how he only posts his opinions in his carefully curated hugboxes.


He's more pathetic than the queers at breadtube.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 25, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> I'm surprised with how fat he is, he hasn't had a stroke with how angry he gets.


I think that's what the ungodly amount of downers are for


----------



## milk (Jan 25, 2021)

i'd like to call myself a mole since I made it into his telegram group but... it's so full of non-stop spergery, props to you guys who can bother sorting through all that nonsense to find the corn.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Jan 25, 2021)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-politispergs-of-telegram.75645/
		


some gunt orbiters appear here..


----------



## DonBorrego (Jan 25, 2021)

Was in the gunt chat until pretty recently, decent folks there. Decided to leave before the gunt banned me. Anyway, Ralph created the group long time ago, and now that he doesn't have much of an option, decided to post in Telegram. Everyone that was there for more than a week knows Ralph is a fucking degenerate, and the new people in the TG chat are basically the retards that still think that the Killstream is worth watching.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 25, 2021)

DonBorrego said:


> Was in the gunt chat until pretty recently, decent folks there. Decided to leave before the gunt banned me. Anyway, Ralph created the group long time ago, and now that he doesn't have much of an option, decided to post in Telegram. Everyone that was there for more than a week knows Ralph is a fucking degenerate, and the new people in the TG chat are basically the retards that still think that the Killstream is worth watching.


lol write another blog post ralph


----------



## Cypher (Jan 26, 2021)

"Here we go again"


----------



## Fslur (Jan 26, 2021)

Seems like his gf isn’t doxed & is he









still employed ? j/s.. Also Ralph would totally do that Sir Mosley.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 26, 2021)

Cypher said:


> "Here we go again"
> 
> View attachment 1873195


I would love to see Ralph list off his accomplishments.

We got the, we, we embarrassed some literal who's on the internet.

We didn't raise £30k for St Judes Hospice.

Jim came on, he came on a bunch a times actually. In fact, he's in the chat right now.

Impregnated a teenager... And?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I would love to see Ralph list off his accomplishments.
> 
> We got the, we, we embarrassed some literal who's on the internet.
> 
> ...


It's just delicious that anything he hangs his hat on has been clearly someone else's doing. 

He should portray himself not as a southern gentlemen, but as a carpetbagger.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 26, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> It's just delicious that anything he hangs his hat on has been clearly someone else's doing.
> 
> He should portray himself not as a southern gentlemen, but as a carpetbagger.


Doesn't he have a framed copy of a Wall Street Journal magazine he was mentioned in?

Could you imagine your claim to fame is that you were in a livestream where people were denying the Holocaust, slinging N-bombs about and it got mentioned in the WSJ?

How do you explain that to your kids, or in-laws.  Yeah, you're dad's a laughing stock amongst a bunch of spergs online - but in the real world I'm just considered a racist.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jan 27, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Could you imagine your claim to fame is that you were in a livestream where people were denying the Holocaust, slinging N-bombs about and it got mentioned in the WSJ?


His other claim to fame is that once, a few years ago, he (read: Jim) managed to beat a children's cartoon stream for a few minutes to be the "top" stream on YouTube at that time of night (he still brings up that time the KS managed to beat the Peppa the Pig cartoon stream in viewers).

He also uses that they were the "top" "late night stream" on YouTube (again about 2 years ago and just for a couple of months).

It's that bullshit low standard of using an "accomplishment" from years ago just like bringing up Matt, or Tonka or any of that bullshit that does not matter to anyone besides Ralph. 
Besides, in reality Ralph accomplished none of it, his YT audience was 100% thanks to Metokur, Warski, Baked and Tonka fucking up, etc. 
Even at his highest point (I think the highest was 9k on YT), he never even came close to Warski's audience at the time (I think it was the Spencer/Sargon debate that had like 20 or 30k live viewers), so even by his own bullshit standard, Warski was miles above him.

Anyway, Gaydur and Ralph have been using those "accomplishments" ever since to convince people that the Killstream is somehow relevant, when in reality the Killstream contributes as much to the world as Tonka and his Tonky Radio or whatever it's called.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Jan 27, 2021)

Cypher said:


> "Here we go again"
> 
> View attachment 1873195


I'm surprised he is still grasping for every little excuse to fuck with his so-called friends instead of embracing the fact that he is a petty and insecure little giant pussy.
Also, "my personal life and the female in it". Who the hell says 'the female'?


----------



## High Tea (Jan 27, 2021)

Not Even Twice said:


> Also, "my personal life and the female in it". Who the hell says 'the female'?


He words things like he thinks a gentleman plantation owner would, but instead seems like he's never talked to real people.

Edit - Or he doesn't know what to call Pantsu or doesn't want it out there for some reason what their relationship is.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 27, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> His other claim to fame is that once, a few years ago, he (read: Jim) managed to beat a children's cartoon stream for a few minutes to be the "top" stream on YouTube at that time of night (he still brings up that time the KS managed to beat the Peppa the Pig cartoon stream in viewers).
> 
> He also uses that they were the "top" "late night stream" on YouTube (again about 2 years ago and just for a couple of months).
> 
> ...


The ONLY reason any of them had any numbers at the time... Tonka, Andy and Baked was solely because Metokur came to them and brought his audience. Andy before that streamed to maybe 300 average, Tonka streamed to 30-40 average and I am not too sure about Baked, but I do know that his numbers rose quick after Metokur and then crashed due to the same reason.

For Andy that Spencer/Sargon "debate". The reason that one hit such high numbers had nothing to do with Andy really. It was Metokur, Spencer and Sargon's audiences coming to the stream. Honestly Andy was irrelevant in the equation. He provided nothing but a platform. They could of done that anywhere and still brought in the same numbers.

Most if not all of these IBS people are talentless retards that made the mistake and thought that they were actually important and the audience was there for them. Not that they existed from a completely siphoned audience of Metokur. Then when Metokur saw that they were a group of disastrous backstabbing spergs. He bailed out and then they lost almost all of their audience and started devouring each other for views.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 27, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Most if not all of these IBS people are talentless retards that made the mistake and thought that they were actually important and the audience was there for them. Not that they existed from completely from a siphoned audience of Metokur. Then when Metokur saw that they were a group of disastrous backstabbing spergs. He bailed out and then they lost almost all of their audience and started devouring each other for views.


There is a certain type of person that when they experience any kind of success or notoriety, it goes straight to their head, and they start actually believing they're special. They drink their own Kool-aid, so to speak. Pretty soon, that "success" begins to consume their lives, and it leads them to make hilariously self-destructive life choices. The Internet attracts these people in droves, but IBS had a critical concentration of them. I'm glad Jim was there to hand them the monkey's paw. It was as educational as it was entertaining.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 27, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> The ONLY reason any of them had any numbers at the time... Tonka, Andy and Baked was solely because Metokur came to them and brought his audience. Andy before that streamed to maybe 300 average, Tonka streamed to 30-40 average and I am not too sure about Baked, but I do know that his numbers rose quick after Metokur and then crashed due to the same reason.
> 
> For Andy that Spencer/Sargon "debate". The reason that one hit such high numbers had nothing to do with Andy really. It was Metokur, Spencer and Sargon's audiences coming to the stream. Honestly Andy was irrelevant in the equation. He provided nothing but a platform. They could of done that anywhere and still brought in the same numbers.
> 
> Most if not all of these IBS people are talentless retards that made the mistake and thought that they were actually important and the audience was there for them. Not that they existed from a completely siphoned audience of Metokur. Then when Metokur saw that they were a group of disastrous backstabbing spergs. He bailed out and then they lost almost all of their audience and started devouring each other for views.


To be completely fair to Andy, I think minus Metokur he would still have gotten a decent audience. 

Tonka and Ralph however? Nah. Never.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jan 27, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> Most if not all of these IBS people are talentless retards that made the mistake and thought that they were actually important and the audience was there for them. Not that they existed from a completely siphoned audience of Metokur. Then when Metokur saw that they were a group of disastrous backstabbing spergs. He bailed out and then they lost almost all of their audience and started devouring each other for views.


Reminds me of David Stay. Metokur watched that corny old show he was in, they do a show together, David starts his own show with thousands of Metokur's audience watching orgininally. Metokur disappears due to cancer. Currently he streams to like 10-20 people.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 27, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Reminds me of David Stay. Metokur watched that corny old show he was in, they do a show together, David starts his own show with thousands of Metokur's audience watching orgininally. Metokur disappears due to cancer. Currently he streams to like 10-20 people.


I think a lot of the people thought Metokur would be around more. He made shows.  The shows he went on succeeded because he brought people and money.  It could not have been more obvious than his streams thriving with people and money while nearly all the others are nowhere.  He promised to go on David's show again long before the cancer stuff and kept putting it off.  I think after a point, Jim sees how reliant the other shows are on his appearances, and instead of looking at it as maybe he should help these people out, he finds it embarrassing and ignores them.


----------



## TopGunt (Feb 3, 2021)

Ralph really needs to learn how to read his audience


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2021)

Spoiler



It's also a copypasta.


----------



## Ash Gassem (Feb 3, 2021)

Let it never be forgotten that Null is truly a master baiter.


----------



## Near (Feb 3, 2021)

THEY'RE AGREEING WITH MY ENEMY, GAYDUR, DO SOMETHING!


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 3, 2021)

Null said:


> View attachment 1893625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Forge a career with wife and *best friend*"

I didn't follow the Killstream as far back as 2016 but which best friend is he referring to? Zidan maybe since he was in the picture but not Gator because he was just a silent tech support with a soundboard then instead of a cohost. 

Considering that @Null himself was once a cohost, did @theralph consider Null his best friend?!


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 3, 2021)

You guys are bullies , See what you made him do?


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 3, 2021)

The pig that regarded his holocaust denial nigger blasting stream as the height of his career and uses the WSJ incident to fuel his persecution complex is whining at someone saying the word nigger.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Feb 4, 2021)

Funny thing about that WSJ article is that's IT'S JF who's more the focus of the story since it was a picture of him that was used in the article.


----------



## Balloon Smooth (Feb 4, 2021)

Ralph, desperate for any win he can conceive, falls for pasta and  touts deplatforming and demonization while being run off to his 4th streaming platform. The free speech warrior crying because someone typed nigger. Didn't he call Vaush a nigger last time he spoke to him?
Also seems like some extreme projection to say someone else has nothing of real value while on the verge on losing custody of his child.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 4, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The pig that regarded his holocaust denial nigger blasting stream as the height of his career and uses the WSJ incident to fuel his persecution complex is whining at someone saying the word nigger.


Ralph has no real principles. It is only right if Ralph likes you. It is only wrong if Ralph hates you.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Feb 4, 2021)

Not only does he fall for a copypasta but he actually argues in favor of deplatforming.
All of this while Josh is still on YT and Ralph can't even use Dlive.


----------



## KaiserBlade (Feb 4, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Not only does he fall for a copypasta but he actually argues in favor of deplatforming.
> All of this while Josh is still on YT and Ralph can't even use Dlive.


The fact that Dlive, probably the biggest Gunt Guards, by an organization at least, banned Ralph should be telling his followers that even he needs to at least have the beginnings of giving a fuck about the rules they have.

He's gotten so used to being buddy-buddy with certain people, he didn't just bend the rules, (his ass just breaks them,) he did so with so much impunity he thought he was untouchable.  Then, he got too big, both figuratively and by square inch, for his britches.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 4, 2021)

Cypher said:


> "Here we go again"
> 
> View attachment 1873195


>Dingo is a loser
>his accomplishments pale in comparison to mine and the killstreams

What accomplishments? Attempting to hit a female cop and get 500 viewers?


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 4, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> >Dingo is a loser
> >his accomplishments pale in comparison to mine and the killstreams
> 
> What accomplishments? Attempting to hit a female cop and get 500 viewers?


Dingo:
- White (barely, he's Italian)
- Has wife
- Has kids
- Make toys for his kid from scratch (staining the wood etc)
- Alright house 
- Spergy but at least funny
- Respects Ann Frank's turmoil, friend of Israel
- Aint afraid to say the word nigger
- Can't speak gay

Ralph:
- <56%
- No wife
- Will probably never see his kid, assuming Xander doesn't crawl out with darker complexion 
- Kept Nora's dildos
- Crackshack
- Spergy, unfunny, laughs at his own jokes, dead air
- NOT a friend of Israel OR the Jews
- "Gaydur ban that dancing pepe gif, gaydur sumwun say the N-word, gaydur sweep up the f-slur" 
- Thinks about a certain person living in some Disney Frozen-equivalent wasteland's dick, 24/7

Ya winning yet Ralph? To the bare minimum, he's got a wife and a child and they seem to be happy. That's better than $50 fucking Tencent mana you make a day before gaydur's cut.


----------



## Trig.Point (Feb 4, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Reminds me of David Stay. Metokur watched that corny old show he was in, they do a show together, David starts his own show with thousands of Metokur's audience watching orgininally. Metokur disappears due to cancer. Currently he streams to like 10-20 people.


Stay was doing okay then he caught Zoom's attention, and the drama started.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 4, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Dingo:
> - White (barely, he's Italian)


Somewhere there proably are white italians but dingo is like a 15% italian and 56% arab mix. If he went to any city in proper europe people would clock that guy as an arab.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 4, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Somewhere there proably are white italians but dingo is like a 15% italian and 56% arab mix. If he went to any city in proper europe people would clock that guy as an arab.


I've met actual white Italians before and they look nothing like Sephardic Dago who's probably 50% gypsy.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 4, 2021)

TopGunt said:


> Ralph really needs to learn how to read his audience
> 
> View attachment 1893558View attachment 1893555View attachment 1893556View attachment 1893557


i had trouble comprehending what ethan did, so he's stupid enough to be the host of the killstream AND not only try to "invent" vaush tier socialism live and beg for gibs he's now moved on to calling people racists who should be flagged down for racism because of pasta? is it possible ralph just mistook his audience's willingness to self censor to keep him rolling in his five cents a night means as him having successfully filtered out the alt right listeners? you dont have this base of non racist ks fans ralph theyre all racist children. i think that might be the real reason he's over correcting and not trying to find non pc friendly platforms, he wants an excuse to change or filter out the right wing audience.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 7, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Dingo:
> - White (barely, he's Italian)


Starting off on shaky ground, bud. lmao


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 7, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Ya winning yet Ralph? To the bare minimum, he's got a wife and a child and they seem to be happy. That's better than $50 fucking Tencent mana you make a day before gaydur's cut.


Mana is actually worthless monetarily and I'd be shocked if he got 30 dollars even since there's been streams he's made less than 5 cents and some where he's gotten a measly two superchats from third party donation platforms .


----------



## Guntkvd (Feb 7, 2021)

So Ralph is on telegram (the best free speech platform we currently have) and he's still pretends to have a problem with slurs?


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 7, 2021)

Guntkvd said:


> So Ralph is on telegram (the best free speech platform we currently have) and he's still pretends to have a problem with slurs?


Figures he's big enough (e-fame wise, we know he is girth wise) to be cancelled.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 7, 2021)

From The guntlegram : 


 



There's more comments if anyone is interested: https://t.me/theralphretort


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Feb 7, 2021)

Galaxy brain move

"Attention fans: You're dumb mfers. fuck off."

I really want to know how Gunty gained this supernatural ability to burn bridges quite like he does.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 7, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Galaxy brain move
> 
> "Attention fans: You're dumb mfers. fuck off."
> 
> I really want to know how Gunty gained this supernatural ability to burn bridges quite like he does.


He probably learned it from Matt Jarbo first then some other people after that.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Feb 7, 2021)

"The Saturday Sunset" channel is his new yt? I wonder how fast that channel will be banned?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 7, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> "The Saturday Sunset" channel is his new yt? I wonder how fast that channel will be banned?


If memory serves, it was originally meant for him and Rand or Bibble to shoot the shit and play games while skirting his YT ban. Please correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 7, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> "The Saturday Sunset" channel is his new yt? I wonder how fast that channel will be banned?


It's been around for quite a while. He used to do a Saturday stream with Bibble, but I think he only managed to do it for a month or two before he started flaking out.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Feb 7, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> If memory serves, it was originally meant for him and Rand or Bibble to shoot the shit and play games while skirting his YT ban. Please correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.


I checked the channel out and it's been around for a year. I'm a little surprised since I thought yt was super against people circumventing bans, unless I'm thinking of another platform.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 7, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> I checked the channel out and it's been around for a year. I'm a little surprised since I thought yt was super against people circumventing bans, unless I'm thinking of another platform.


It is but I think he mostly managed to fly under the radar since it was Bibble gaming streams that only happened once a week anyway. No one really cared enough about it and its just another back-up at this point like Kaz's channel at this point, I imagine.

EDIT: To add to what @Mundane Ralph said, he flaked out then starting doing those movie watchparties with Rand and put them behind a paywall because obviously why do a Saturday show when there's easier shekels to be made.


----------



## Fslur (Feb 7, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> I checked the channel out and it's been around for a year. I'm a little surprised since I thought yt was super against people circumventing bans, unless I'm thinking of another platform.


Ralph was just seen logged in that channel last week live on his show. Sure it’s Bibble’s channel  ..


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 7, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Ralph was just seen logged in that channel last week live on his show. Sure it’s Bibble’s channel  ..


He's also used that account to shit talk people on other streams. He's been caught logged into the chillstream account as well.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Feb 7, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> I'm surprised with how fat he is, he hasn't had a stroke with how angry he gets.


He's obsessed. Dude needs to take a chill pill. I don't understand this mindset. I mean, I get being angry with something, but you really just have to calm down and take things once step at a time. Flaming out every time you don't get your way WILL kill you, weight issues aside. Very sad, many such cases.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 7, 2021)

Notax said:


> He's obsessed. Dude needs to take a chill pill. I don't understand this mindset. I mean, I get being angry with something, but you really just have to calm down and take things once step at a time. Flaming out every time you don't get your way WILL kill you, weight issues aside. Very sad, many such cases.


Ralph's used to getting his way, most likely from bad parenting on his end, so when he is told 'no' he throws a tantrum every time. He has chill pills, they're called benzos, but they don't work when you abuse them with Coca Cola and liquor.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 7, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> If memory serves, it was originally meant for him and Rand or Bibble to shoot the shit and play games while skirting his YT ban. Please correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.


You are pretty much correct.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Feb 8, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> From The guntlegram : View attachment 1902974 View attachment 1902991
> 
> There's more comments if anyone is interested: https://t.me/theralphretort


Man gunt is full Lolcow;

“people who are presumably fans are upset that they can’t see my content easily? Fuck those motherfuckers, ima take it all down!”

like Ralph you are quite literally biting the hands that feed.


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Feb 8, 2021)

Notax said:


> Dude needs to take a chill pill.


Unfortunately I don't thunk he needs access to any kinds of pills at this point lmao


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 8, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> If memory serves, it was originally meant for him and Rand or Bibble to shoot the shit and play games while skirting his YT ban. Please correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.


Those and fistacuffs (UFC).


----------



## Ash Gassem (Feb 9, 2021)

Did gunt shut down the discord, or was I banned from it or something?  I noticed it's not showing up for me, so I went to theralphretort.com and clicked the telegram link, and this is what turns up:


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 9, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> From The guntlegram : View attachment 1902974 View attachment 1902991
> 
> There's more comments if anyone is interested: https://t.me/theralphretort


"fuck off wanting basic quality for paying me to sit on my ass and wheeze and pop pills" 



Fslur said:


> Ralph was just seen logged in that channel last week live on his show. Sure it’s Bibble’s channel  ..


i dont think youtube will buy it lol. and even if they did they hate the ks


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 9, 2021)

Ash Gassem said:


> Did gunt shut down the discord, or was I banned from it or something?  I noticed it's not showing up for me, so I went to theralphretort.com and clicked the telegram link, and this is what turns up:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908960


He must've banned you because it's still there


----------



## Ash Gassem (Feb 9, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> He must've banned you because it's still there






Haha, literally just pointed out how the copypasta was a copypasta.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 9, 2021)

Ash Gassem said:


> View attachment 1908989
> 
> Haha, literally just pointed out how the copypasta was a copypasta.


I guess you can buy a SIM card and use another phone number to enter his Telegram.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 9, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> I guess you can buy a SIM card and use another phone number to enter his Telegram.


A Google voice number will work as well


----------



## Ash Gassem (Feb 9, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> I guess you can buy a SIM card and use another phone number to enter his Telegram.


I don't really care to.  I just had looked at this thread earlier today and made a mental note when I realized I hadn't seen any of this shit to check it out when I got home.  Sure enough, it wasn't there.  So, I guess, FYI: that's how banning works on telegram. Shit just disappears from your subscribed feed.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 9, 2021)

Ash Gassem said:


> Did gunt shut down the discord, or was I banned from it or something?


He knows a few of us have infiltrated his Discord and Telegram and he's gotten paranoid; we're all around him. 

_Behind every blade of grass, an a-log terrorist._


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 9, 2021)

We're farmers, I just had to sow the seeds.

Who else do you think is giving people information and then defending milady's honor with such vigor? Could you imagine how betrayed Ralph might feel if someone that close to him is doing something like deleting all his tweets constantly so he can't see what he tweets about after he falls into a drunken sleep.

Imagine all the things he might be saying about you behind your back and just chest-beating on twitter, then deleting it because he doesn't stand by it. That's gotta suck, huh?


----------



## Trusty Patches (Feb 11, 2021)

Who the fuck would wear this shirt? Just from an aesthetics standpoint alone this is awful, looks like it took Gator 3 minutes to make in GIMP. And then it says the words 'broke dick' in huge lettering... who is gonna walk around with that on their chest?

A couple merch runs ago I bought a shirt from Josh. I bought it because I love this site and I want to support it but also because *it's a nice shirt *with a cool design drawn by a talented artist. What the fuck is this:



His fans response to the shirt:



Ralph is officially so obsessed with Josh's cock that he got it printed on a t-shirt. GG.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 11, 2021)

Trusty Patches said:


> Who the fuck would wear this shirt? Just from an aesthetics standpoint alone this is awful, looks like it took Gator 3 minutes to make in GIMP. And then it says the words 'broke dick' in huge lettering... who is gonna walk around with that on their chest?
> 
> A couple merch runs ago I bought a shirt from Josh. I bought it because I love this site and I want to support it but also because *it's a nice shirt *with a cool design drawn by a talented artist. What the fuck is this:
> 
> ...


"Big Ralph drama thread", nigga that thread is locked. Maybe I should get it unlocked as a shitposting historical containment chamber just to spite these faggots. 

"Josh used to be cooler"
I guess when he was on the shitshow that is the killstream? Jim used to be cooler too.


----------



## SimoHayha (Feb 12, 2021)

CIA niggers are at it again. This just after stream goes down as soon as Nick the Spic comes on


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 12, 2021)

SimoHayha said:


> View attachment 1914639
> CIA niggers are at it again. This just after stream goes down as soon as Nick the Spic comes on


lmfao hes so tore nick was interrupted and his bank account might be frozen too from nicks bringing in fed attention and allegedly more viewers to the gunt, too bad he still only made minimum wage tonight lol


----------



## Trusty Patches (Feb 12, 2021)

Bahahahahahhahahaha. Whichever one of you wrote this reply on Ralph's post flexing his views, I salute you.


----------



## Keranu (Feb 13, 2021)

Trusty Patches said:


> View attachment 1915203View attachment 1915202
> 
> Bahahahahahhahahaha. Whichever one of you wrote this reply on Ralph's post flexing his views, I salute you.


That would be me. Right back at you, brother.


----------



## Trusty Patches (Feb 13, 2021)

Keranu said:


> That would be me. Right back at you, brother.


Welcome to the farms my brøther! 
Did you get blocked/banned for your comment?


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 13, 2021)

Trusty Patches said:


> Welcome to the farms my brøther!
> Did you get blocked/banned for your comment?


Probably the one that DDOS'd the gunt's wifi signal.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Dingo is now banned from the show for daring to care about white lives and calling pedo defender Dax a... pedo defender.


I remember Dingo all the way back from when he was on Goy Talk. I don't really have anything against the guy, idk why anyone in their right mind would associate with the gunt at this point his entire brand is radio active. All this over a joke about corn, he can dish it out but he sure as shit can't take it. That's why he surrounds himself with yes men, even Flamenco who is autistic saw gunt for what he really was and jumped ship meanwhile Gator will simp for Ralph until the sun goes supernova. Something happened in Ralph's life that made him fear having a lack of control.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 13, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Something happened in Ralph's life that made him fear having a lack of control.


Ronnie went out for a pack of smokes and never came back. Ralph until Ronnie's death would sit next to the window watching, waiting for daddy to come home. Now he's replaced Ronnie with kid diddler Dax.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 15, 2021)

If you have access to the comments in that thread there's more gold in there if you guys want to have a laugh.


----------



## DonBorrego (Feb 15, 2021)

Ladies and guntleman, the supreme gunt guard


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 15, 2021)

DonBorrego said:


> Ladies and guntleman, the supreme gunt guard View attachment 1923160


HOLY SHIT THAT FRODO BAGGINS!!!


----------



## Vetti (Feb 15, 2021)

DonBorrego said:


> Ladies and guntleman, the supreme gunt guard View attachment 1923160


Ralph should ask him to get Lucy Pevensie on the show.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT FRODO BAGGINS!!!


I bet he and Ralph "share the load" all the time.


----------



## DonBorrego (Feb 15, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I bet he and Ralph "share the load" all the time.


The gunt banned me after I did an Smeagol impersonation replying that frog  lmao


Vetti said:


> Ralph should ask him to get Lucy Pevensie on the show.


Is it me or I see this guy ODing in HRT?

Btw, thanks jannies for cleaning my shit, it is one of my primeritos días lmao


----------



## GL09 (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes thank goodness the show hasn't lost most of its viewer base. It definitely must be down to Ralph's amazing interviewing skills with all those quality guests that keep appearing on the show night after night. I mean they had to get rid of Dingo. He was going to say a slur! This is an entertainment show and that’s just not what the Killstream is about at all. The viewers would hate that.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 15, 2021)

DonBorrego said:


> Ladies and guntleman, the supreme gunt guard
> View attachment 1923192


No way this guy wasn't at one time, and maybe still is, a Sargon Liberalist. I bet he's read Locke.


----------



## Vetti (Feb 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> No way this guy wasn't at one time, and maybe still is, a Sargon Liberalist. I bet he's read Locke.


He has the same energy as this Metokur fanboy who you find in every Jim related comment section:


----------



## DonBorrego (Feb 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT FRODO BAGGINS!!!


Nah, he looks more like Smeagol lmao


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 15, 2021)

DonBorrego said:


> Ladies and guntleman, the supreme gunt guard
> View attachment 1923192


lol mousse what a fag. where's the bowtie?


----------



## Keranu (Feb 23, 2021)

Trusty Patches said:


> Welcome to the farms my brøther!
> Did you get blocked/banned for your comment?


You know what, at the time I wasn't. And I didn't expect Ralph to see it because he could care less about interacting with his community on Telegram.

HOWEVER...

After your post, I went to go check the The Ralph Retort Telegram channel only to find it didn't exist. He BANNED me.

Do you know what this means, boys? It means the gunt only knew about my Telegram comment from reading the farms yet again.

Ralph, get a job for once in your life.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 7, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 1977165


_"Amazing, this is like when they found Antonio Vivaldi's works after they had been lost for hundreds of years"_
Yeah... it's exactly like that.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Mar 7, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> _"Amazing, this is like when they found Antonio Vivaldi's works after they had been lost for hundreds of years"_
> Yeah... it's exactly like that.


Its just instantly greed with him every single time. Instead of just releasing a mega dump for his fans he comes up with with a scheme to charge them money. Whats gonna be on that dvd? Mat noooooo for 6 hours?


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 7, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Its just instantly greed with him every single time. Instead of just releasing a mega dump for his fans he comes up with with a scheme to charge them money. Whats gonna be on that dvd? Mat noooooo for 6 hours?


_"Gator hook the VCRs together we need to copy some tapes."_


----------



## Vetti (Mar 7, 2021)

He's going to sell fucking Killstream DVDs? Is he James Rolfe now?
Also why would they do a Sgt Pepper's album cover parody? What does the Killstream have in common with that album that would make the reference appropriate? These niggas are retarded.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Mar 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> He's going to sell fucking Killstream DVDs? Is he James Rolfe now?
> Also why would they do a Sgt Pepper's album cover parody? What does the Killstream have in common with that album that would make the reference appropriate? These niggas are retarded.


Ralph (allegedly) choked a bitch just like John Lennon used to?


----------



## likeacrackado (Mar 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> He's going to sell fucking Killstream DVDs? Is he James Rolfe now?


'Itz like da wrestling DVDs gatorr'


----------



## GL09 (Mar 7, 2021)

Best of sets
Storyline recaps
Behind the scenes info
Commentary tracks
Commissioned artwork of the best moments

What kind of show do they think they put on? What is going to be the behind the scenes? Ralph showing the viewers the best way to mix xanax with makers mark. What will the commentary tracks be? Ralph talking about how he was passed out drunk during this segment and this segment and this one. Oh this is where I woke up to shout Matt Noo then I passed out drunk again. I can't wait for the Tucker Carlson best of set where it is just hours of them watching his clips. maybe we can get the best of Gator's hot takes box set too?

The saddest part of all of this is that a few dumb fucks will buy them.


----------



## Pale Empress (Mar 7, 2021)

Seems fitting that Ralph would hold his own shows hostage and grift them on a media format that has been obsolete for a dozen years, I wouldn't expect anything less from him.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 7, 2021)

GL09 said:


> The saddest part of all of this is that a few dumb fucks will buy them.


well if his merch sales are anything to go buy itll be like 3 fans, 2 shill sent copies, and 1 aylawg.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 7, 2021)

So many thoughts here:
1. Behind the scenes? So all those "can you hear me now" microphone not working moments are production quality? 2.  If these DVDs cost more than $12 (they'll be 30) he's gonna sell as many broke dick farms shirts as he does mundane matt episodes. (Why bother i can still watch it on Cogs channel?) 3. Talking about the stream.mee era there were some highs for the killshow but there was also serious lows. Like zoom roasting ralph on his own fucking show. I can't stand the dude but he grilled the whole cast. Also let's not forget we can watch zidane get more and more fed up with ralph being fucking wasted every night.  I remember when he used to call ralph out on being too drunk and to calm down for the killshow.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 7, 2021)

Did you guys know he had Alex Jones on the Killstream once? Ever since then he adopted his... philosophy on the next big thing. Late night "infomercials"!

Seriously, there's being taken down for copyright infringement and then there's _selling other people's Corporation's copyrighted material_. I bet FOX has better lawyers than Ralph does.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Mar 7, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Did you guys know he had Alex Jones on the Killstream once? Ever since then he adopted his... philosophy on the next big thing. Late night "infomercials"!
> 
> Seriously, there's being taken down for copyright infringement and then there's _selling other people's Corporation's copyrighted material_. I bet FOX has better lawyers than Ralph does.


Hes already in a greyzone with the way he "covers" tucker carlson and his intro and outro songs but he will most likely fly under the radar as he will sell 2 dvds.
The thing is theres no way this is cost effective unless hes littearly in his house burning dvds on his discdrive. 
The only way i could see this succeding is he he sells 6 hours of gator takes as a sleeping aid,



GL09 said:


> Best of sets
> Storyline recaps
> Behind the scenes info
> Commentary tracks
> ...


Poor Gator is gonna have to sit and listen to 300 killstreams to cut out everything that embarrassed Ralph.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 7, 2021)

Let's be honest here, Ralph will never actually put in the work to produce any of this, it's the same as the other hundred other project ideas he's had that go absolutely nowhere. Even worse since this would actually require a serious amount of work., which he will never do.

It's hilarious that they immediately want to exploit metokur for money, "artwork of cohosts" means metokur front and center to promote his shitty podcast. This is Donga levels of greed. When are the coffee cups with metokur's face going up on your store, you morbidly obese junkie?

65GB of the kill report where 80% is fox news clips and reading news articles verbatim, 10% are butchered guest segments, 8% Ralph drunk making a fool out of himself and maybe a generous 2% of actually entertaining content. Now that's value!

Also the stream.me era was a complete shitshow, it's when most of the regular audience started noticing what a pussy faggot Ralph actually is and turned on him. There are probably some really good moments to laugh at Ralph for but he would not want to publish those (although he will never listen to the shows before creating an archive so who knows).

The only thing Ralph will ever sell are shitty t-shirts and stickers with other people's artwork slapped on it, something that doesn't require any effort from him, so maybe a "curated" paid archive of sorts, and maybe a "Matt" DVD with the stream as-is and shitty artwork slapped on, but other than that, he will never put in the work.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Mar 7, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Best of sets
> Storyline recaps
> Behind the scenes info
> Commentary tracks
> ...


By dumb fucks willing to buy the set it will be Butters, Dark Butters, Larry and Bibble


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Mar 7, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Its just instantly greed with him every single time. Instead of just releasing a mega dump for his fans he comes up with with a scheme to charge them money. Whats gonna be on that dvd? Mat noooooo for 6 hours?


your just jealous of Gunt's marketing genius , he's the next Belle Delphine you just can't see it yet. He's going to sell gunt sweat bathwater soon and your gonna be left behind.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 7, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Poor Gator is gonna have to sit and listen to 300 killstreams to cut out everything that embarrassed Ralph.


Ralph can use it as a punishment for rebellious or uppity gunt guard niggers, say anything even accidentally that displeased the gunt or talk to non gunt approved members or refuse to submit your underage daughters to be gunted and you're sent to the gunt mines to sift out embarrassing moments from hours of killstreams


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Mar 7, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Hes already in a greyzone with the way he "covers" tucker carlson and his intro and outro songs but he will most likely fly under the radar as he will sell 2 dvds.
> The thing is theres no way this is cost effective unless hes littearly in his house burning dvds on his discdrive.
> The only way i could see this succeding is he he sells 6 hours of gator takes as a sleeping aid,
> 
> ...


Yeah that bojack theme has to be copyright protected right ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3_PPdjD6mg


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 7, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> He's going to sell gunt sweat bathwater soon and your gonna be left behind.


I can't wait to use it to boil pasta.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Mar 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Also why would they do a Sgt Pepper's album cover parody? What does the Killstream have in common with that album that would make the reference appropriate? These niggas are retarded.


I see the potential, there's at least some similarities...



Spoiler: A Day In The Life (of the gunt)



♩ _Woke up, fell out of bed
Felt a pounding in my head
Found my Maker's Mark and drank a cup
And looking up, I saw my show was late
I wear all black to hide my fat
And I've banned half of my chat
Found my way on online and had some drinks
And something stinks oh wait its my stream _♩


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Mar 7, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Ralph can use it as a punishment for rebellious or uppity gunt guard niggers, say anything even accidentally that displeased the gunt or talk to non gunt approved members or refuse to submit your underage daughters to be gunted and you're sent to the gunt mines to sift out embarrassing moments from hours of killstreams


So is that the punishment Dingo and Rand will have to endure to be let back into the Gunts inner circle


----------



## Keranu (Mar 7, 2021)

Vetti said:


> He's going to sell fucking Killstream DVDs? Is he James Rolfe now?
> Also why would they do a Sgt Pepper's album cover parody? What does the Killstream have in common with that album that would make the reference appropriate? These niggas are retarded.


The only original thing Ralph has ever contributed is The Ralph Retoet name. Everything he sells is a low effort parody of someone else's work.

Also Ralph has the cringiest ideas. Killstream Hall of Fame, Killstream Kareoke, "Legends" Week...


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 7, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> So is that the punishment Dingo and Rand will have to endure to be let back into the Gunts inner circle


Better than the thumb-ternative.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 7, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> By dumb fucks willing to buy the set it will be Butters, Dark Butters, Larry and Bibble


Bibble isn't giving ralph a cent.  Butters will buy enough to get his own best of series. Maybe going back will get gator to see the light.  You can't possibly compare the husk to when ralph was pulling #1 spot money every week.


----------



## Vetti (Mar 7, 2021)

FakeNewsAnchor said:


> I see the potential, there's at least some similarities...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the news today, oh boy
And watched the Tucker clip to hear his take ♩


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 7, 2021)

Zencast didn't stab Ralph in the back. Ralph did. He was so hyped to be ditching them for spotify while they processed his cancellation of services. Ralph then spergged out and was outraged that Zencast did what was requested, what a faggot.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 8, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Also Ralph has the cringiest ideas. Killstream Hall of Fame, Killstream Kareoke, "Legends" Week...


Killstream Kuckold Krew was pretty based though.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Mar 8, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Best of sets
> Storyline recaps
> 
> What kind of show do they think they put on?


"The Saga of Judas Moon" that includes every show Null has been on or has been the main subject of the show would sell like hotcakes. The DVD will have Josh's face on it and the hole where his nose goes so you  can pretend he has an elephant nose with your finger or penis if it's small enough.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Mar 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I read the news today, oh boy
> And watched the Tucker clip to hear his take ♩


♩ _And though the holes were rather small
I had to thumb them all ♩_


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 8, 2021)

Can't wait for the Criterion edition!


----------



## Lore Master (Mar 8, 2021)

Maybe Warski and Bibble can do a Two Cats watch of that garbage and give us an honest review...


----------



## True Friend (Mar 8, 2021)

The fact that these episodes ever needed saving is telling. From the moment they stepped foot on stream.me they should've known that deplatforming was a risk and made sure everything was saved locally.


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 8, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 1977165View attachment 1977172View attachment 1977173
> 
> View attachment 1977168


The cringe really got me to lol when I saw this firsthand.... First off ... the way he has his sycophants groomed to blow him about every retard idea is pathetic. No one dares to mention that modern computers don’t have DVD drives. Thumb drive mentioned & suggested; no jokes made.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 8, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Thumb drive mentioned & suggested; no jokes made.


Thumb Drive it up a butthole. Damn how did I miss the joke? lmao


----------



## Chris Mclean (Mar 8, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> Bibble isn't giving ralph a cent.  Butters will buy enough to get his own best of series. Maybe going back will get gator to see the light.  You can't possibly compare the husk to when ralph was pulling #1 spot money every week.


X to doubt. Bibble seems like a famehungry type and isnt very charsmatic.
Wasnt there a rumor of Fagmenco paying Ralph to be a cohost for a while?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Mar 8, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Wasnt there a rumor of Fagmenco paying Ralph to be a cohost for a while?


Yeah, back in the stream.me days.


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 9, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Yeah, back in the stream.me days.


Back in them days Flamenco was a lonely sperg spamming his channel in the chat and calling in to tell other spergs to watch him. Those were the days.


----------



## GL09 (Mar 9, 2021)

True Friend said:


> The fact that these episodes ever needed saving is telling. From the moment they stepped foot on stream.me they should've known that deplatforming was a risk and made sure everything was saved locally.


Well Ralph does say he had video of the streams but the hard drive corrupted. Wonder why their hard drives always corrupt? He said in the post he is going to get someone to try and recover the data. Hopefully it's not the same hard drive used to store all the CP Indigo and Andy sent him or that repair guy is about to have one bad day.


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 9, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Well Ralph does say he had video of the streams but the hard drive corrupted. Wonder why their hard drives always corrupt? He said in the post he is going to get someone to try and recover the data. Hopefully it's not the same hard drive used to store all the CP Indigo and Andy sent him or that repair guy is about to have one bad day.


There's really no excuse for this. Back on youtube when he was making good money he could've easily afforded two drives to backup the shows onto. But well, this is Ralph we're talking about the almighty tech god who touts he's mr fix it all because he installed an NVMe drive... Sad fat man.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 9, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Well Ralph does say he had video of the streams but the hard drive corrupted. Wonder why their hard drives always corrupt? He said in the post he is going to get someone to try and recover the data. Hopefully it's not the same hard drive used to store all the CP Indigo and Andy sent him or that repair guy is about to have one bad day.


my harddrive i used to record killstreams also crapped out so i really think killstreams cause latently sentient machines to kill themselves


----------



## Fslur (Mar 10, 2021)

Ralph must have been on a jannying spree his comment engagement on Telegram is almost non existent. With his most engagement being on the supposedly lost Killstream & a forwarded post.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Mar 13, 2021)

This telegram chat is the defention of sad. Even the drachenlord has a more active one.


----------



## Fslur (Mar 31, 2021)

This is Ralph’s show “producer” on telegram talking about Kyler being scared of Odysee now.

Ralph didn’t ask about Megan, and the only thing that was alluded to about Bitwave was that Ralph was waiting for “cosmetic changes.”





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Mar 31, 2021)

Fslur said:


> View attachment 2046339
> This is Ralph’s show “producer” on telegram talking about Kyler being scared of Odysee now.
> 
> Ralph didn’t ask about Megan, and the only thing that was alluded to about Bitwave was that Ralph was waiting for “cosmetic changes.”
> ...


This actually confirms what Megan said about Ralph quitting the beta. He refused to stream there until they removed all references to Bitwave. I wonder who her source is.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 31, 2021)

Doesn't even matter now. Cats out of the bag. Removing references to the domain doesn't change that it's still using Xanders code with him involved.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 31, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Doesn't even matter now. Cats out of the bag. Removing references to the domain doesn't change that it's still using Xanders code with him involved.


Yep, can't unfry an egg. It was funny af when the info came out but I would have loved if Ralph migrated fully before finding out. Ralph can't stop winning.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Ralph must have been on a jannying spree his comment engagement on Telegram is almost non existent. With his most engagement being on the supposedly lost Killstream & a forwarded post.
> View attachment 1985999


He is just an alpha tester on this platforms to sweep up hatespeech, don't judge him. He is the biggest winner the world has seen.


Mundane Ralph said:


> This actually confirms what Megan said about Ralph quitting the beta. He refused to stream there until they removed all references to Bitwave. I wonder who her source is.





Fslur said:


> View attachment 2046339
> This is Ralph’s show “producer” on telegram talking about Kyler being scared of Odysee now.
> 
> Ralph didn’t ask about Megan, and the only thing that was alluded to about Bitwave was that Ralph was waiting for “cosmetic changes.”
> ...


It's kind of obvious it is Xander talking to Megan, changing the code doesn't matter as Dispatch programmed it and is actively involved in Odysee. I doubt Kyler is as retarded as Andy to use this SEC lawsuit to back off.


----------



## Fslur (Apr 9, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> It's kind of obvious it is Xander talking to Megan, changing the code doesn't matter as Dispatch programmed it and is actively involved in Odysee. I doubt Kyler is as retarded as Andy to use this SEC lawsuit to back off.


I know exactly who was talking to Megan and they are basically antifa meets plate gang.


Honestly keep getting the feeling Ralph is really short, well, he is but also on cash.


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 9, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Honestly keep getting the feeling Ralph is really short, well, he is but also on cash.


 It's why he keeps cashing out his LBRY shekels bi weekly.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 9, 2021)

Gunty streamed on Odysee after references to [bitwave.tv] was removed? Ralphamale take.

You can dip gunty in a coal haul, he'll turn out black. Still doesn't make him a real Memphis nigger. He is, and will always be a wigger, fat, 5'1 piece of trash.

Just because [bitwave.tv] references are removed doesn't change the fact that its core is based on Xander's work. New code old shit, still [bitwave.tv], deal with it pig. Oh, and your (allegedly) son too.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 9, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Gunty streamed on Odysee after references to [bitwave.tv] was removed? Ralphamale take.
> 
> You can dip gunty in a coal haul, he'll turn out black. Still doesn't make him a real Memphis nigger. He is, and will always be a wigger, fat, 5'1 piece of trash.
> 
> Just because [bitwave.tv] references are removed doesn't change the fact that its core is based on Xander's work. New code old shit, still [bitwave.tv], deal with it pig. Oh, and your (allegedly) son too.


if anything its even more damning because not only is he streaming on bitwave tech hes fucking desperately begging to, hes alive because of xander and saying "please hide it by not saying it outright" is even more indicative that he will eat shit from xander to stay alive to ree in his piggy pig pig pen another day, no pride dignity or humanity just an appreciative XANDER


----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm not sure where the rumor started, but the references to Bitwave have not been removed.

Bibble's latest livestream (April 10th) resolved to this domain:

blob:https://bitwave.tv/2c5200b4-20a7-4019-9e53-6fb3dde8b130

They're serving thumbnails through Odysee's CDN but the actual video is still coming from Bitwave.


----------



## PhoBingas (Apr 22, 2021)

Could anyone who has an ear to Ralph's zoosadism group find out if there's been any announcement if tonight's show (4 / 22) has been cancelled?


----------



## Fslur (Apr 23, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Could anyone who has an ear to Ralph's zoosadism group find out if there's been any announcement if tonight's show (4 / 22) has been cancelled?


A bit late but I guess there wasn’t a stream..


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 23, 2021)

Is he fucking up _building _a computer because I made fun of him? Holy shit. For real though, if he's building it I hope the magic comes out. Best way to experience your first build.


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 23, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Is he fucking up _building _a computer because I made fun of him? Holy shit. For real though, if he's building it I hope the magic comes out. Best way to experience your first build.


why didn't he just use the current rig until he gets the new one completely worked out? it is functional enough for the purpose of running a podcast.

he really does have a kind of nigga mentality. my new computer isn't set up yet, we might have to postpone the podcast. yeah, postpone your source of income and alienate your dwindling audience.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 23, 2021)

goku123 said:


> why didn't he just use the current rig until he gets the new one completely worked out? it is functional enough for the purpose of running a podcast.
> he really does have a kind of nigga mentality. my new computer isn't set up yet, we might have to postpone the podcast. yeah, postpone your source of income and alienate your dwindling audience.


Did you forget who we're talking about? He couldn't figure out that maybe just reducing the encoding settings from whatever 4K horseshit he has it set at to 1080, or even an optimized codec, sufficiently fast RAM or _running OBS on his graphics card _might be solutions before dropping probably two grand after his Walmart prebuilt less than a month ago_._ I've done computer services in the corporate world and as a side gig; crotchety old people and stupid young people all have one thing in common, and that's a short fuse/no patience.


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 23, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Did you forget who we're talking about? He couldn't figure out that maybe just reducing the encoding settings from whatever 4K horseshit he has it set at to 1080


in the case of the people on the ralph retort. it might be for everyones benefit that the stream is set to the lowest resolution he could get away with. we dont need to see the gunt in 4k


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 23, 2021)

goku123 said:


> in the case of the people on the ralph retort. it might be for everyones benefit that the stream is set to the lowest resolution he could get away with. we dont need to see the gunt in 4k


I'm sure @MeltyTW would appreciate it.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Apr 23, 2021)

goku123 said:


> in the case of the people on the ralph retort. it might be for everyones benefit that the stream is set to the lowest resolution he could get away with. we dont need to see the gunt in 4k


I'm going to have to disagree. We need the highest resolution possible so we can properly aylawg his bald spots and rosacea.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Apr 23, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> I'm going to have to disagree. We need the highest resolution possible so we can properly aylawg his bald spots and rosacea.


I tried, Melty. I tried. I'll avenge you if you don't make it through this round of Corn Ops.


----------



## PhoBingas (Apr 25, 2021)

goku123 said:


> why didn't he just use the current rig until he gets the new one completely worked out? it is functional enough for the purpose of running a podcast.
> 
> he really does have a kind of nigga mentality. my new computer isn't set up yet, we might have to postpone the podcast. yeah, postpone your source of income and alienate your dwindling audience.


Something I noticed the week he complained his PC was fucking up and had to "buy a whole new setup". Trovo's emoticons were "lagging" for lack of a better term. I was also getting that spinning wheel on the website itself in OBS. Friday's stream was so bad I had to switch to the youtube restream that ran 1000x better than Trovo. Ralph might have bought a new computer because Trovo was shitting out.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 26, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Something I noticed the week he complained his PC was fucking up and had to "buy a whole new setup". Trovo's emoticons were "lagging" for lack of a better term. I was also getting that spinning wheel on the website itself in OBS. Friday's stream was so bad I had to switch to the youtube restream that ran 1000x better than Trovo. Ralph might have bought a new computer because Trovo was shitting out.


Just another excuse for his nigger spending habits. If only he was so gracious and generous with his (alleged) kid.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 7, 2021)

From the office of the Guntel-gram


----------



## RichardRApe (May 7, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> From the office of the Guntel-gram


That comment


> Didn't she eat your ass out lol


As far as I'm concerned that's all that needs to be said about this lunatic. She's DMCA'ng videos too btw. You'll have to take my word for it unless that person wants to post the proof. Maybe the Maker's Mark fecal parasite has made its way to her brain.


----------



## GL09 (May 7, 2021)

A vapid dried up old e-whore Ade may be but Ralph will get no sympathy from me. It was only a month ago he was throwing around false DMCA's. They are all as bad as each other.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 7, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> From the office of the Guntel-gram


Ralph admits to sleeping with a crackwhore, what a trad king!


----------



## MeltyTW (May 8, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> From the office of the Guntel-gram


>i will never stop fucking with your dumbass now
ralph you just said that about spotify and dlive and some other thing i dont even remember but you swore a lifetime vendetta against it! i think some podcast shit i dont even know anymore. and you were fucking with her anyway, this fucking stupid wigger mindset of always poking hornets nests, poking them more when stung, and then re-swearing vendettas when they sting you again. think for once in your fucked retard piggy nonhuman brain, 

alternatively pig, if she threatens to go to court you can bow down like you did with null.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 8, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> From the office of the Guntel-gram


Ah yes, the gunt being served a syrup of his fucking own. How many DMCAs and copyright takedowns did this pig file in a year again? I think the body count is up to a good 10.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 8, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Ah yes, the gunt being served a syrup of his fucking own. How many DMCAs and copyright takedowns did this pig file in a year again? I think the body count is up to a good 10.


i noticed in all these posts he never appeals to morality or "guys im being wronged" hes just appealing to a wigger us vs them theyre poking back we need to end threat piggy brained level. well he did call her pathetic for dmca's depite having  done the same thing for the same reason just a while ago.

ralph gaytor. you read this and my posts. tell me why you think you can flag "spergs who hate you and try to ruin you" but ralph can admit hes just trying to fuck with and ruin someone but she has to take it without dmcaing the little piggy's twitter.


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 8, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> >i will never stop fucking with your dumbass now
> ralph you just said that about spotify and dlive and some other thing i dont even remember but you swore a lifetime vendetta against it! i think some podcast shit i dont even know anymore. and you were fucking with her anyway, this fucking stupid wigger mindset of always poking hornets nests, poking them more when stung, and then re-swearing vendettas when they sting you again. think for once in your fucked retard piggy nonhuman brain,
> 
> alternatively pig, if she threatens to go to court you can bow down like you did with null.


It was Stream Elements, which he had used to receive donations:



Tweet (archive)


----------



## Sam Losco (May 8, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> It was Stream Elements, which he had used to receive donations:
> 
> View attachment 2153206
> 
> Tweet (archive)


Has he even mentioned them again?


----------



## RichardRApe (May 8, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Has he even mentioned them again?


Who? Mentioned who again? Off-topic but has anybody seen my _*Sworn Enemies & Empty Threats*_ list? It's like it's always misplaced or lost. Muh moms always said I was born with butter hooves.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 8, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Who? Mentioned who again? Off-topic but has anybody seen my _*Sworn Enemies & Empty Threats*_ list? It's like it's always misplaced or lost. Muh moms always said I was born with butter hooves.
> View attachment 2153525


maybe his list is illegible via having been attempted by ralph trying to grip a pencil with his stumpy porcine appendages.



Haru Okumura said:


> It was Stream Elements, which he had used to receive donations:
> 
> View attachment 2153206
> 
> Tweet (archive)


oh zencast too i was blurring them together, feel like theres been more just this year and near the end of 2020 though. wasnt he also supposed to do a show on destiny for mocking him?


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 10, 2021)

Morning Gunt.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 10, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Morning Gunt.
> View attachment 2158135


his moobs come down to his belly button


----------



## Ralphamale (May 10, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Did you forget who we're talking about? He couldn't figure out that maybe just reducing the encoding settings from whatever 4K horseshit he has it set at to 1080, or even an optimized codec, sufficiently fast RAM or _running OBS on his graphics card _might be solutions before dropping probably two grand after his Walmart prebuilt less than a month ago_._ I've done computer services in the corporate world and as a side gig; crotchety old people and stupid young people all have one thing in common, and that's a short fuse/no patience.


People retarded with tech are some of the most wasteful mother fuckers I've ever met.


MeltyTW said:


> his moobs come down to his belly button


Gunt needs to hit up CWC for a few sports bras.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (May 10, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Morning Gunt.
> View attachment 2158135


Cast your eyes on my bodyhorror tits UKIP voters...


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 11, 2021)

You guys pissed him off again ... He's a Rich Gunt you Awylawgs are just jealous he made like $80 dollars tonight.








On screenshots alone, he made $56 on Entropy so he actually made $26 on entropy.
I can't figure out how much the Gems are worth, I think someone else here can fill me in on that. I checked Trovo and you can buy "mana" which the prices are listed below:


So after Entropy takes their 50% cut and trovo takes their 50% cut and US State and Federal Taxes .... Ralph's raking in the dough.

Edit: I just found out that Entropy takes 75% of Gunt's pride, and I have official confirmation straight from the Gunt's mouth that he does in fact read the farms and can't stop seething over the aylawgs here at The Farms.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 11, 2021)

Most people would have evidence to the contrary to substantiate why people are trying to "take him down". He's from Gamergate though, he should remember this one pretty well: 

Listen and believe!


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 11, 2021)

"Keep writing fan fiction"
Don't mind if I do, the Gunt Extended Universe is better than the original material


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 11, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Morning Gunt.
> View attachment 2158135


So Ethan is now doing a morning show cause Fedentes started Good Morning Groyper??


----------



## Mundane Ralph (May 11, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> "Keep writing fan fiction"
> Don't mind if I do, the Gunt Extended Universe is better than the original material


Should we just go back to Arby's posting? I think it'd still work.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 11, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> I can't figure out how much the Gems are worth, I think someone else here can fill me in on that. I checked Trovo and you can buy "mana" which the prices are listed below:


Mana doesn't have monetary value, mana just boosts stats and front page position, also 8000 gems is at most 80 dollars which isn't too impressive for a day's wage. They might also take away even more once elixir becomes gems though so it's at most 80 bucks probably a decent bit less


----------



## PhoBingas (May 11, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> So Ethan is now doing a morning show cause Fedentes started Good Morning Groyper??


IIRC a couple weeks back he said he was starting a cheap shot at Donga by stealing the Morning Kumite's former spot.


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 11, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> You guys pissed him off again ... He's a Rich Gunt you Awylawgs are just jealous he made like $80 dollars tonight.
> View attachment 2160382


It's worth noting that he posted that long, seething message barely an hour after Pho posted his recap.  I wonder how many times he checks his thread every day.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 11, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> It's worth noting that he posted that long, seething message barely an hour after Pho posted his recap.  I wonder how many times he checks his thread every day.


He definitely has email notifications on.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2021)

reethan and fans coping seething, fearing ade, and going from "prove he flags bitch" to "those people are cringe anyway". this rule they keep strangely insisting on that its ok to false flag people like josh in the dmca incident in revenge which would justify false flagging in general logically





Haru Okumura said:


> It's worth noting that he posted that long, seething message barely an hour after Pho posted his recap.  I wonder how many times he checks his thread every day.


its funny that he thinks the point of this is to humiliate him for being broke instead of breaking his wigger kang delusions, which he admits is bullshit by now only describing it as a decent enough living but not being rich or amazing.

i dont actually know 100 percent if youre broke ralph, its just in life you go by most likelys. everything i can find that isnt you claiming to be the best ever shows you as being broke.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> View attachment 2169401
> reethan and fans coping seething, fearing ade, and going from "prove he flags bitch" to "those people are cringe anyway". this rule they keep strangely insisting on that its ok to false flag people like josh in the dmca incident in revenge which would justify false flagging in general logically
> 
> 
> ...


It's only bad when other people do it. Otherwise, it's based. I think that's how it works. If you're not blowing parts of your foot off every time you fire a gun, why bother loading it?


----------



## Cow Poly (May 15, 2021)

Ralph is making death threats on Guntelgram. Cmon outside baby!

edit: and here is the tweet he’s referenced:


----------



## Ralphamale (May 15, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> reethan and fans coping seething, fearing ade, and going from "prove he flags bitch" to "those people are cringe anyway". this rule they keep strangely insisting on that its ok to false flag people like josh in the dmca incident in revenge which would justify false flagging in general logically


So hypothetically speaking if Jihadi Jarbo did flag Ralph it would be totally fine as they are sworn enemies, LOGIC!


Cow Poly said:


> Ralph is making death threats on Guntelgram. Cmon outside baby!
> View attachment 2171768
> edit: and here the tweet he’s referenced
> View attachment 2171773


Ralph's gonna run outside and try to take on five people with a bat? Your own dog knows how you deserve what comes your way and would refuse to help you.
Can't wait for Troon Wars part two the Troons strike back.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (May 15, 2021)

This telegram group is amazing.
Ralph posts kf screenshots, some guy asks him if he reads his threads a lot. Not even a minute later does Ralph ban him.

10/10. He really did admit that this board annoys him to no end


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 15, 2021)

Zeva_Adom said:


> This telegram group is amazing.
> Ralph posts kf screenshots, some guy asks him if he reads his threads a lot. Not even a minute later does Ralph ban him.
> 
> 10/10. He really did admit that this board annoys him to no end


Hey Ralph I'm @kaijuToon on telegram look me up. You stupid fat fuck, I'll keep leaking just keep delivering the corn . 
I'll keep shoving them in Pantsu's mouth. 

MEMPHIS TENNN LET'S FUCKING GOOOOO! 


Yours Truly,

Fan Fiction Faggot

Suck muh dick.


----------



## Cow Poly (May 15, 2021)

Thanks again for your ongoing readership Ralph. We appreciate your patronage!


----------



## RichardRApe (May 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Hey Ralph I'm @kaijuToon on telegram look me up.


Nice!


Spoiler: Fatso's too stupid read spoiler tags



I'm @Dogart Blormpf, I laid it on really thick with the free speech talk, lmao. Piggy falls for everything.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (May 15, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fatso's too stupid read spoiler tags
> ...





Spoiler: Flashing gif for ralph to click 



I just went with a common first name for my account and told ralph I would support him on patreon/subscribestar


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 15, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Ralph is making death threats on Guntelgram. Cmon outside baby!
> View attachment 2171768
> edit: and here is the tweet he’s referenced:
> View attachment 2171773


The Boogie2988 defense.   Well played Ralph, should end well for you.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 24, 2021)

An update from the office of the Gunt

Will update as his cultists posts comments.


----------



## Ralphamale (May 24, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> An update from the office of the Gunt
> 
> Will update as his cultists posts comments.
> 
> View attachment 2198192View attachment 2198200


Going to go higher when the Biden administration is cracking down on it? Okay bud.


----------



## High Tea (May 24, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> An update from the office of the Gunt
> 
> Will update as his cultists posts comments.
> 
> View attachment 2198192View attachment 2198200


Nothing about needing time for the birth of his kid


----------



## Crystal Golem (May 24, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Nothing about needing time for the birth of his kid


Motherfucker is going to hear about the birth of his son through KF first.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 24, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> An update from the office of the Gunt
> 
> Will update as his cultists posts comments.
> 
> View attachment 2198192View attachment 2198200


That Artemis prime sure is a winner. He looks like he is related to Beardson


----------



## Execute All Boomers (May 25, 2021)

Also it is EDT you hillbilly hick


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 26, 2021)

Ralph shill's his show last night on telegram instead other people's telegram's get shilled LMAOOOO!




There's no time too upload I'm too busy fighting the ayelawgs. Also GIBS ME MONEY FOR MY GUNT!!


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (May 27, 2021)

Pretty soon you freeloaders will have to pay for Ralph's show , better get a job :


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jun 1, 2021)

"I'm unsinkable, bitch. "
I'm surprised he didn't go into the Augie stuff last night. I guess it's a smart move because he got owned on Augie's show. I wouldn't want to talk or put a spotlight on that if I were the Gunt.






He's been getting PAthetic Engagement on his posts:


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 1, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Pretty soon you freeloaders will have to pay for Ralph's show , better get a job :
> 
> View attachment 2207608


Anyone with a wife and kids won't be in Gunt's telegram.


----------



## Keranu (Jun 2, 2021)

Breaking news, Ralph has confirmed Ade put a restraining order on the gunt. Ralph had a few words to say about it on Telegram. Like the nigger he is, he will challenge it, despite having no reason to travel all the way to Michigan to harass some pilled out whore.

I can't screenshot from Ralph's channel as I am banned. @Roman Gunt Guard or anyone else, feel free to share the official posts.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 2, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Breaking news, Ralph has confirmed Ade put a restraining order on the gunt. Ralph had a few words to say about it on Telegram. Like the nigger he is, he will challenge it, despite having no reason to travel all the way to Michigan to harass some pilled out whore.
> 
> I can't screenshot from Ralph's channel as I am banned. @Roman Gunt Guard or anyone else, feel free to share the official posts.


More money down the drain just so he can " nah nah I'm not touching you" to some random whore who will accuse him of rape if he's any where near her.


----------



## Keranu (Jun 2, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> More money down the drain just so he can " nah nah I'm not touching you" to some random whore who will accuse him of rape if he's any where near her.


But the people of Farmington Hills need to know that Adrienne Blair said embarrassing claims regarding Ralph's sexual desires that Ralph has yet to deny.

Surely when Ralph hands out greasy, crumbled up 9x12 copies of his wordpress article, titled _"Adrienne Blair: The Life of an *E-Whore*,"_  they'll empathize with Ralph and demand her boss to fire that middle aged hag.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jun 2, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Breaking news, Ralph has confirmed Ade put a restraining order on the gunt. Ralph had a few words to say about it on Telegram. Like the nigger he is, he will challenge it, despite having no reason to travel all the way to Michigan to harass some pilled out whore.
> 
> I can't screenshot from Ralph's channel as I am banned. @Roman Gunt Guard or anyone else, feel free to share the official posts.


His reactions to the situation will certainly help him when he’s challenging this order in front of the judge. Please continue sperging Ralph. It’ll own that ayylawg Ade and her ayylawg lawyer too.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jun 2, 2021)

How's destroying StreamElements going? Concentrate on one target at a time buddy, you can't even drink your rum and coke at the same time.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jun 2, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> How's destroying StreamElements going? Concentrate on one target at a time buddy, you can't even drink your rum and coke at the same time.


Hang on he has business with DLive first. He is going to be burning it to the ground before he gets to Stream Elements. Although I can't remember when Patreon's imminent destruction is... Before or after StreamElements?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jun 2, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Hang on he has business with DLive first. He is going to be burning it to the ground before he gets to Stream Elements. Although I can't remember when Patreon's imminent destruction is... Before or after StreamElements?


After, I believe. I'd say someone should keep a tally but it's not like it matters. No balls, no conviction. Surprised he could even sire a child with just a scrotum.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jun 2, 2021)

Ralph addressing the AIDs shit:


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 2, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph addressing the AIDs shit:
> View attachment 2224184View attachment 2224185View attachment 2224186
> 
> View attachment 2224187View attachment 2224188
> View attachment 2224189View attachment 2224190


The moment he spergs about this on Twitter is the moment a new thread is warranted, or maybe I'll take your post and copy it to the Ade thread? Yeah that's probably the solution. 

Anyway, good info.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jun 2, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph addressing the AIDs shit:
> View attachment 2224184View attachment 2224185View attachment 2224186
> 
> View attachment 2224187View attachment 2224188
> View attachment 2224189View attachment 2224190


I don't remember the timeline but I'm just gonna leave this iconic Tweet here https://archive.md/hxLvz 
I am not in any way implying Ralph would actually go up there and shoot her but if I were Ade I would also get a RO on a pill poppin alcoholic felon ex bf with a history of being an annoying combative drunk fuck , especially if he started talking about getting back his gun rights. Better safe than sorry and all you know.

Sindenote: Ralph's audience is indeed mentally ill, just look at his cohort and some of his ex fans: Rand (brain damaged) Warski (subhuman IQ by his own admission) Flam (autistic) Faith (has multiple mental illnesses) Pantsu (mentally ill, bragged about being autistic in several videos) the Frenchman who killed himself (mentally ill suicidal faggot) Ade (absolutely mentally ill) seattle 4 truth (homicidal maniac) and if we dig deep enough in his chat or in his GG days I'm sure we can find hordes of retards.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jun 2, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2224186


"She literally lies throughout in a sworn document."


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jun 2, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The moment he spergs about this on Twitter is the moment a new thread is warranted, or maybe I'll take your post and copy it to the Ade thread? Yeah that's probably the solution.
> 
> Anyway, good info.


I only put it here instead of the Ade stuff because it's from his telegram but since it's mostly about Ade, sure go for it.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 2, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> I only put it here instead of the Ade stuff because it's from his telegram but since it's mostly about Ade, sure go for it.


Like you can control my hormone pills and my broom.
Kidding, it's a good post. I'd love to see another lolsuit saga.
Will gunty thanos snap Ade's case in court?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 2, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> "She literally lies throughout in a sworn document."
> 
> View attachment 2224256


Think that's just rslph doing his usual It's nawt trooo


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jun 2, 2021)

No Ralph Retard Today


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jun 8, 2021)

I'M BACK BABY MEMFIS TENN LETS FUCKING GOOOO


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 9, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2221202


"Somebody who does real shit like Mark Collet or Mike Peinovich"


----------



## Chris Mclean (Jun 9, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> "Somebody who does real shit like Mark Collet or Mike Peinovich"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTUHxD7N6OY 38:14
Mark Collet the guy who couldnt even evict a jew from his living room.


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (Jun 9, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTUHxD7N6OY 38:14
> Mark Collet the guy who couldnt even evict a jew from his living room.


Lol that documentary really did wonders for him. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jun 15, 2021)

I was listening to tequila sunrise live last Thursday or Wednesday because Ralph was watching Buck Breaking. He had to take 20 or 30 minutes off to talk to a lawyer and left some caller to give solo commentary. He mentioned giving hints of this legal activity in telegram. Anyone got the screenshots?


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jun 15, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I was listening to tequila sunrise live last Thursday or Wednesday because Ralph was watching Buck Breaking. He had to take 20 or 30 minutes off to talk to a lawyer and left some caller to give solo commentary. He mentioned giving hints of this legal activity in telegram. Anyone got the screenshots?


It was already posted. He's challenging Ade's restraining order.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jun 15, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Pretty soon you freeloaders will have to pay for Ralph's show , better get a job :
> 
> View attachment 2207608


Wow that Eurochad sure is a productive member of European society staying up from 3 am to 6 am to watch the Gunts shitty stream


----------



## High Tea (Jun 15, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I was listening to tequila sunrise live last Thursday or Wednesday because Ralph was watching Buck Breaking. He had to take 20 or 30 minutes off to talk to a lawyer and left some caller to give solo commentary. He mentioned giving hints of this legal activity in telegram. Anyone got the screenshots?





Mundane Ralph said:


> It was already posted. He's challenging Ade's restraining order.


It might also have to do with all the paperwork and legal issues pertaining to his mom's death.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jun 21, 2021)

Kek.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 1, 2021)

Gaydur the kiwifarms is harvesting muh internet connection they took me down , Take over the stream gaydur I gotta feed pantsu!


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 6, 2021)

Ralph has been deleting comments from his Telegram or someone has been sweeping it up.


----------



## Keranu (Jul 6, 2021)

Lol


Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph has been deleting comments from his Telegram or someone has been sweeping it up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321638 View attachment 2321640


More proof that Ralph was up drinking all night and flagging videos.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 8, 2021)

Another riviting bloodsports from Tubs himself.


Edit
Special Gunt Sighting in Milo's Telegram :




More


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 13, 2021)

You god damn aywlaegs see what you made him do ? 









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 22, 2021)

Ralph taking more time off guys.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 26, 2021)

Ralph is killing his show this week.

The gunt has fallen




Gaydur Chimes in :




More posts have been added


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 26, 2021)

"unavoidable trip to Detroit" lol dumbass. You could have avoided it by not being a piece of shit. Even then you could avoid it by just letting it go. You don't have to show up, but your little piggie brain won't let you just let it be. 

We'll know by Wednesday night how it goes. Radio silence on Ade = he lost.


----------



## High Tea (Jul 26, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph is killing his show this week.
> 
> The gunt has fallen
> 
> ...


Compound must be desperate.  Chrissie Mayr is on all the podcasts these days even when she knows nothing about the topic.  That Milo Compound connection put to use.


----------



## SFINAE (Jul 26, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2381100


It's sad that the entire world of this dude consists of Andy, Gunt and Alex Jones. Must be a sad bubble.


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (Jul 26, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Compound must be desperate.  Chrissie Mayr is on all the podcasts these days even when she knows nothing about the topic.  That Milo Compound connection put to use.


She's also a fave of WATP who are dick Masterson guardians


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 28, 2021)

This was the most interesting thing out of all the messages: 




So the lonely housewife is finally getting to meet her internet crush (as horrifying as it is that Ralph is the person she seems to have a crush on)? 
Was all the money she donated throughout the years expecting sexual favors in return? Or is Ralph so desperate for a threeway that she is willing to do it with this deranged married woman?

Will Ralph's end come not by his own retarded doing but by a jealous Detroit husband that was driven over the edge when his wife was gunted?


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 28, 2021)

He's literally exhausted from Raping the Hot Pocket


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 28, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> He's literally exhausted from Raping the Hot Pocket
> 
> View attachment 2386489


As the second hot pocket in the box, I can confirm he's just ruined that hot pocket. It's less of a pocket and more of a fistfull of goop and shitty pastry.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Jul 28, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> As the second hot pocket in the box, I can confirm he's just ruined that hot pocket. It's less of a pocket and more of a fistfull of goop and shitty pastry.


I doubt that. The only thing Ralph's babydick is capable of ruining is a teenage girl's life.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 28, 2021)

Ralph is literally reading the chat right now.



Literally Lurking in Chat a place he talks so much shit about :


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 28, 2021)

Famke Slamssen said:


> I doubt that. The only thing Ralph's babydick is capable of ruining is a teenage girl's life.


Have you ever seen a toddler having a freakout? It was kinda like that but grumbling that the hot pocket is too fat to take his dick.


----------



## SimoHayha (Jul 28, 2021)

Lol @ the commenter mixing up Josh and Frederick.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 28, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2388040


You sit there for three fucking hours. What a fucking queen. It really, really shows he's never had a real job or any actual responsibility/consquences in his life.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jul 29, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2389263


Is he going back to prison then, since that's how he lost it the one and only time he's ever managed to shed the pounds.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 29, 2021)

It's cute he assumed Null would give in as soon as he did. Poor beached Ralph has to actually make an effort in his life.

Will this be as long as a normal Deathfat cycle? I'm betting he drops in within two weeks, never to mention it again. Kinda like Ade.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 30, 2021)

Ralph delaying his show today because of Josh's show.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jul 30, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph delaying his show today because of Josh's show.
> 
> View attachment 2391909


When the dentist got a whiff of the gunt he had him go somewhere else


----------



## Puck (Jul 31, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph delaying his show today because of Josh's show.
> 
> View attachment 2391909


Has Ralph's "morning show" ever started before noon?


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jul 31, 2021)

Puck said:


> Has Ralph's "morning show" ever started before noon?


To be fair I believe he has had some shows start before noon, Like maybe one or two but I haven't been able to tune in or I just don't want to tune in. Unless someone on that chat say Ralph is sperging out I'll tune in and make a few clips.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Aug 3, 2021)

Josh btfo


----------



## GL09 (Aug 3, 2021)

For once i agree with the gunt guard it is pretty shameful.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Aug 5, 2021)

No Stream this morning too much Chris Chan shit


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 5, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> No Stream this morning too much Chris Chan shit
> 
> View attachment 2415209


>Big Bloodsports
>Beardson vs. Random Wignat

Pick one, Ralph !! Also it doesn't take long to type and mail a letter, Ralph


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Aug 13, 2021)

Don't compare yourself to Jayden your not even on the same level ya fat fuck.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Aug 14, 2021)

It's impressive a man as fat as ralph can keep the energy to seethe this hard for this long.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Aug 21, 2021)

Ralph conducting Gay Ops


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 21, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2388040


failure ralph a complete and utter faggot cant even wheeze into a camera three hours a night punctually.


Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph conducting Gay Ops
> 
> View attachment 2467871


lmfao all the paypigs scared and he wont tell them how hes getting the numbers from secureserver leak


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 21, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph conducting Gay Ops
> 
> View attachment 2467871


I love it when Ralph sends his army of retards to harass someone. 

Also:



lol wut? What did I do?


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 24, 2021)

Why does he call everyone kike?
I'm no fan of Israel but that's just retarded.


----------



## Truly Rural (Aug 24, 2021)

Punished Brent said:


> Why does he call everyone kike?
> I'm no fan of Israel but that's just retarded.


You can't call them Jews because it would offend May.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Aug 31, 2021)

Gunt having issues with odysee :


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 31, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Gunt having issues with odysee :
> 
> View attachment 2498549
> 
> ...


Hmm I wonder if Odysee has an Achilles with the blockchain. If someone wrote a script that just started doing thousands of blockchain transactions a second, that would probably cripple loading videos or making streams on Odysee. Essentially same thing as a DDoS on a conventional server.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 1, 2021)

Somone seems to have a gambling problem.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 1, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Somone seems to have a gambling problem.
> View attachment 2585784


The fuck is he doing in Illinois?
I guess he needs to find new places to gamble away what little money he has left but why there?

Also the retarded paypig not understanding that Vickers *served *Ralph while he was in Vegas and just sees it as Vickers fucking with Ralph is sort of amazing.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 1, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> The fuck is he doing in Illinois?
> I guess he needs to find new places to gamble away what little money he has left but why there?
> 
> Also the retarded paypig not understanding that Vickers *served *Ralph while he was in Vegas and just sees it as Vickers fucking with Ralph is sort of amazing.


Nick Fuentes is having Anti-Vaxx protest that why he’s going to Illinois.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 1, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> The fuck is he doing in Illinois?
> I guess he needs to find new places to gamble away what little money he has left but why there?
> 
> Also the retarded paypig not understanding that Vickers *served *Ralph while he was in Vegas and just sees it as Vickers fucking with Ralph is sort of amazing.


He's going to the Unite the un-vaxxed Rally.  With Nick Fuentes


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 1, 2021)

Ralph seems to be padding his numbers.


Edit:
Apparently Ralph is getting mad at his telegram chat again:


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph seems to be padding his numbers.


He counts viewers on his YT Replay which violates his exclusivity deal with Odysee.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Oct 6, 2021)

On his main channel:


~800 subscribers is pretty low for a telegram channel. He may get more eyes if he posts memes and forwards content. With the new noquote forward feature, I'm sure he'd forward content without attribution.

Wait. Why does he have https://t.me/killstreamAV and https://t.me/theralphretort ? The content overlaps. The ralph retort's discussion channel only has ~300 people.


----------



## GL09 (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you Father Gator, i promise to atone for my sins and be a better paypig in future.

The content overlaps because Ralph's whole life is the killstream.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2021)

Neigh said:


> ~800 subscribers is pretty low for a telegram channel.


When I joined his Discord for Ralph's therapy session, it was *dead*. It had like 100 users on it. His shit is a ghost town.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 6, 2021)

Null said:


> When I joined his Discord for Ralph's therapy session, it was *dead*. It had like 100 users on it. His shit is a ghost town.


He constantly bans any paypigs who step out of line or offend him so that's largely his own doing.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 9, 2021)

Update: 




Twitter: https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1446889075865227277
Archive
He already is deleting stuff lmaoooo
The gunt fears his baby being trans


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 9, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 1894408 You guys are bullies , See what you made him do?


And who exactly are this "small group of elites" Ralph?
Care to enlighten us Gunty?


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 12, 2021)

Sunrise Canceled due to paypiggies not coughing up enough cash yesterday. SAD!


----------



## Children of the King (Oct 12, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Sunrise Canceled due to paypiggies not coughing up enough cash yesterday. SAD!
> View attachment 2618914View attachment 2618915


Lmfao riptide had to have been blocked for that picture  look at that chin jiggle!


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 14, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2625408 View attachment 2625423View attachment 2625409View attachment 2625425


Who is Hybrid Human, why is his name red? Is he a super paypig? And why would anyone want to get May's attention?
Are Ralph's fans so sad that they actually think May is an attractive female?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 14, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2625408 View attachment 2625423View attachment 2625474View attachment 2625425View attachment 2625440


Ralph cares so much about his fans he copies and pastes the same thing to the same guy.


----------



## veri (Oct 14, 2021)

@theralph admits kf had nothing to do with the hack! it seems he’s chosen the side of PROOF and logic this time


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 14, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> View attachment 2625650
> @theralph admits kf had nothing to do with the hack! it seems he’s chosen the side of PROOF and logic this time


Generally, you want to have a few different boiler plates instead of sending the same thing to everyone asking you a question. That's customer service 101, but this is the Gunt.

When was his Vegas trip supposed to start again?


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 14, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> View attachment 2625650
> @theralph admits kf had nothing to do with the hack! it seems he’s chosen the side of PROOF and logic this time


On stream he just pretended that there was a problem with the site that would be fixed in a couple of hours, he called it "people having trouble logging in", omitting the fact that it was hacked, again.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks to @Major Discord I've learned that Ethan's been seething about me in his Telegram hugbox while on air during the show today.



He's too afraid to even address me anymore and has to whine in a chat app I don't even read.  Sad!


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Thanks to @Major Discord I've learned that Ethan's been seething about me in his Telegram hugbox while on air during the show today.
> 
> View attachment 2626117
> 
> He's too afraid to even address me anymore and has to whine in a chat app I don't even read.  Sad!


this is what ralph does during the innumerable periods of dead airs and stolen tuck clips


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Thanks to @Major Discord I've learned that Ethan's been seething about me in his Telegram hugbox while on air during the show today.
> 
> View attachment 2626117
> 
> He's too afraid to even address me anymore and has to whine in a chat app I don't even read.  Sad!


I took the liberty to capture his Cult commenting on it.






Enjoy!

1 more

Edit: More Comments 




It's a cult bro


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Oct 14, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> View attachment 2625650
> @theralph admits kf had nothing to do with the hack! it seems he’s chosen the side of PROOF and logic this time


When you say that you're saying kf had everything to do with the hack, which is a very unwise thing to say.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 20, 2021)

Ralph could have had the Dick and Vito exclusive ... but he got bullied off of twitter and decided to do something Human once.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 21, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2644047


Ralph did not give a shit the first two times SS was hacked, why the fuck would he give a shit now, even worse, why would he spend his own money to ensure his paypigs don't get their data leaked again when they just accept it whenever it happens?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 21, 2021)

@Roman Gunt Guard has there been much reaction to his Gator's announcement of an unscheduled hiatus that is 100% unrelated to Vegas?


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Oct 21, 2021)

Ralphamale is KILLING it in Vegas, y'all! So busy STUNTING and GUNTING he can't bother to tell his paypigs that he changed his mind; those ROWDY BOMB ASS shows FROM THE STRIP ain't happening this week.

The way Gator puts it has me thinking Gator reached out like "Hey, Ralph. Its me, Gator. For real this time. You keep promising shows the night prior and then just not showing up. Maybe you should call it a vacation."

Most striking to me: The telegram is mostly uninhabited, no one follows Gator; without Ralph tweeting out, most of his consistent viewers are gonna have no clue why their favorite Kill Report has been aborted. Not good for his dwindling following.

EDIT: Note that this info is being passed along to the telegram via 
A fucking screenshot of GATOR'S tweet 
Being posted in a fucking reply thread in the telegram by some paypig
A reply thread on a Ralphapost from two days ago saying "no show tonight and I'm telling y'all instead of Twitter" (because only Ralph can post, others can only reply)
Does murderreport.television send out update emails? Are these piggies in the dark?


----------



## FujiWuji (Oct 21, 2021)

He's going to become a gambling billionaire and prove you all wrong!


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 21, 2021)

Killstream.tv is still not back. Maybe that's why he's upset. Maybe they did dump him and he's lost that income he was relying on so he's melting down right now and is not streaming so he doesn't pillstream again. 
I do not believe those idiots can secure that site or they would have done it from the start or certainly after the first hack.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 21, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Killstream.tv is still not back. Maybe that's why he's upset. Maybe they did dump him and he's lost that income he was relying on so he's melting down right now and is not streaming so he doesn't pillstream again.
> I do not believe those idiots can secure that site or they would have done it from the start or certainly after the first hack.


I wonder if they told him that they only manage X/Y/Z components and provide the initial setup, therefore is on his own.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 21, 2021)

Ralph’s off Twitter and fuming because he’s not included in Daddy Dax’s most successful stunt in years that’s got lots of retarded attention on twitter. Licking Dax’s balls all those years only to get stood up in Vegas and left out of his big protest stunt.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Oct 21, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Killstream.tv is still not back. Maybe that's why he's upset. Maybe they did dump him and he's lost that income he was relying on so he's melting down right now and is not streaming so he doesn't pillstream again.
> I do not believe those idiots can secure that site or they would have done it from the start or certainly after the first hack.


I think that weighs on him for sure, that site was supposed to be his safety net.
It might be worth keeping in mind the 'legal fund' tweet chain, which was rather composed in tone considering the exceptional-tier spergitry that came out of them. I think if he would've announced the legal fund on camera, it would've been *gold*.

This is, objectively, the most retarded shit he has done in a while. Maybe more retarded than proposing to a trans loli circumsized horse. He had to be really sperging to get to that point. I half-suspect he is embarrassed about that tweet-chain, and knows it would hurt more to walk it back. Maybe Josh is right when he talks about Ralph constantly suffering in confusion regarding how he fucked up his life so damn good.



MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph’s off Twitter and fuming because he’s not included in Daddy Dax’s most successful stunt in years that’s got lots of exceptional attention on twitter. Licking Dax’s balls all those years only to get stood up in Vegas and left out of his big protest stunt.


With Vito and Rekeita publicly enjoying their unburnt bridges.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 21, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph’s off Twitter and fuming because he’s not included in Daddy Dax’s most successful stunt in years that’s got lots of exceptional attention on twitter. Licking Dax’s balls all those years only to get stood up in Vegas and left out of his big protest stunt.


That probably why he pissed off and not doing his show this week because Dax didn't invited him and he was few hours away from California.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 21, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> That probably why he pissed off and not doing his show this week because Dax didn't invited him and he was few hours away from California.


He already tweeted yesterday that it was a good thing he didn’t go because he would have gotten arrested. But you could see he was fuming that he didn’t get invited or an exclusive interview about Daddy Dax’s big Netflix troll. I figure he might have reached out to Dax only to find out Dax was too busy with real media inquiries.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 21, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He already tweeted yesterday that it was a good thing he didn’t go because he would have gotten arrested. But you could see he was fuming that he didn’t get invited or an exclusive interview about Daddy Dax’s big Netflix troll. I figure he might have reached out to Dax only to find out Dax was too busy with real media inquiries.


Dax probably said nah I'm a bit busy Gunty.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 22, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> View attachment 2645710
> Ralphamale is KILLING it in Vegas, y'all! So busy STUNTING and GUNTING he can't bother to tell his paypigs that he changed his mind; those ROWDY BOMB ASS shows FROM THE STRIP ain't happening this week.
> 
> The way Gator puts it has me thinking Gator reached out like "Hey, Ralph. Its me, Gator. For real this time. You keep promising shows the night prior and then just not showing up. Maybe you should call it a vacation."
> ...


One of his fans thinks his mom died recently , Geezus christ some hardcore fans Ralph has. This goes to show you on why he still has fans they are so out of the loop on what dastardly dees Ralph has done they don't have time to watch his show.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 22, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> One of his fans thinks his mom died recently , Geezus christ some hardcore fans Ralph has. This goes to show you on why he still has fans they are so out of the loop on what dastardly dees Ralph has done they don't have time to watch his show.
> 
> View attachment 2648214


Geez his fans are more out of touch then him.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 22, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph’s off Twitter and fuming because he’s not included in Daddy Dax’s most successful stunt in years that’s got lots of exceptional attention on twitter. Licking Dax’s balls all those years only to get stood up in Vegas and left out of his big protest stunt.


Now he's just being silly. No one would have noticed little Ethan in a crowd anyway.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 22, 2021)

"IF YALL WANNA KNOW WHEN MY NEXT SHOW IS YOU KIN JUST FIND IT ON THA KEEWEE FARMS. FUCK IT IM OUT!"


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 22, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> Now he's just being silly. No one would have noticed little Ethan in a crowd anyway.


They would have wondered if there was a smelly homeless man with a shopping cart that the crowd was trying to avoid.


----------



## FM Bradley (Oct 22, 2021)

Thumb Butler said:


> Now he's just being silly. No one would have noticed little Ethan in a crowd anyway.


"What's that odor?"

"Why does it sound like Sam Kinison is shouting into my kneecaps?"

"What pronoun does THAT thing go by?"


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 22, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> "What's that odor?"
> 
> "Why does it sound like Sam Kinison is shouting into my kneecaps?"
> 
> "What pronoun does THAT thing go by?"


"Has anyone lost a child?"


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Oct 22, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> "IF YALL WANNA KNOW WHEN MY NEXT SHOW IS YOU KIN JUST FIND IT ON THA KEEWEE FARMS. FUCK IT IM OUT!"


Literally true, he might as well say exactly that


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Oct 22, 2021)

"Wasn't Ralph was a telegram mods" 

"thank you gator for unbanning me I won't speak ill of your Master anymore, especially him steal my money" 

Pathetic Pay Pigs 
PPP


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Oct 22, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> "Wasn't Ralph was a telegram mods"
> 
> "thank you gator for unbanning me I won't speak ill of your Master anymore, especially him steal my money"
> 
> ...


Holy fucking shit its worse than I thought.
Where are these from?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 22, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Holy fucking shit its worse than I thought.
> Where are these from?


They're just retarded. Obviously.


----------



## FM Bradley (Oct 22, 2021)

Seriously, fucking smash these idiots' smelly ballsacks with cinderblocks so they cannot rape their way into reproducing.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 22, 2021)

Why do I have to be bound by petty morals and a conscious self that feels guilt and remorse? There's so many fools out there. _Siiiigh._


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 22, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> "Wasn't Ralph was a telegram mods"
> 
> "thank you gator for unbanning me I won't speak ill of your Master anymore, especially him steal my money"
> 
> ...


"Spank me Gaytor, spit in my mouth and stand on my balls, I've paypigged for you since Gamer Gate, I won't step out of line again massa, I'll be a good bitch."


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 1, 2021)

EDIT: Zach's innocent question was swept up later that same day.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks like Ralph has got a Hard-On to get another restraining order.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 4, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Looks like Ralph has got a Hard-On to get another restraining order.
> 
> View attachment 2689752


Of course his "sampling of Mint Salad" was a filthy lie, just like Gonzales Lira's abortion antics and a myriad of other falsehoods spewed out of his fat front hole. 
But may God forbid someone make fun of his subway sandwich artist lolicon steed and a shart.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 4, 2021)

Ralph just admitted he would need to have six "niggas" with him to beat up Mint and Riley. Very Ralphamale. In fact, seems pretty womanly, quite frankly.


----------



## veri (Nov 4, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Ralph just admitted he would need to have six "niggas" with him to beat up Mint and Riley. Very Ralphamale. In fact, seems pretty womanly, quite frankly.


his porn fantasies seem to be bleeding into his ralphamale fantasies. he’ll probably want to watch the fight from the side too


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 4, 2021)

Lmao what a faggot. That trailer park chick Mint was the only one in that "fight" that actually did any damage. Ralphs bitch ass couldn't even handle fucking Riley lol.
Fucking gasping for air after ten seconds with his Gunt flopping out like a fucking Flesh Apron and the only thing holding his pants up.

Gunt flexing his micropeen for his paypigs "giuse she may have left me bleeding THAT time, but if see her when I have 6 niggers with me, I'll totally Ike Turner the bbitch, I swear! Guise? Right guise? Tell 'em Gaytor!"

What an absolute fucking clowncar of a man.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 5, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Ralph just admitted he would need to have six "niggas" with him to beat up Mint and Riley. Very Ralphamale. In fact, seems pretty womanly, quite frankly.


Lucky for the troons Ralph doesn't have any friends.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 5, 2021)

What sad cult behavior.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 5, 2021)

Gunt posted more :


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 5, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Gunt posted more :
> 
> View attachment 2690767View attachment 2690765View attachment 2690766


Ralph is just jealous that May’s “abductor” got a sweet plea deal with no jail time, and Ralph is being offered a shitty plea deal with jail time.

 The DA knew this case was a turkey. Now the ADA can mark down the plea deal as a “win” because they damn well didn’t want to take this hot mess before a jury and lose. Besides May all the other “witnesses”  told the DA it was utter BS, they wouldn’t testify against the guy and May was just manipulating a mentally ill dude to create drama. It was a real stinker of a case and the ADA damn well knew it. He never wanted to take this to trial which is why he finally offered a sweetheart plea deal on the eve of the trial to avoid taking a L.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 5, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Gunt posted more :
> 
> View attachment 2690767View attachment 2690765View attachment 2690766


He pled guilty because he broke into the house, like Ralph did when he posted Ade's workplace on his livejournal. The guy admitted to doing it so why would they offer him a plea deal _at all?_

Like he actually cares though, he's just upset it makes him look bad somehow.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 5, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> He pled guilty because he broke into the house, like Ralph did when he posted Ade's workplace on his livejournal. The guy admitted to doing it so why would they offer him a plea deal _at all?_
> 
> Like he actually cares though, he's just upset it makes him look bad somehow.


Because the DA was an idiot and went after kidnapping charges and shit that would never ever stick. After he actually did some leg work on the case and called up some other witnesses he realized he was totally fucked. The entire case was going to rest on the word of a BPD wanna-be-e-celeb shoe licker thirsty for drama. 

He offered a plea deal the dude would be crazy to refuse and offloaded this turkey of a case without hurting his stats.



MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph is just jealous that May’s “abductor” got a sweet plea deal with no jail time, and Ralph is being offered a shitty plea deal with jail time.
> 
> The DA knew this case was a turkey. Now the ADA can mark down the plea deal as a “win” because they damn well didn’t want to take this hot mess before a jury and lose. Besides May all the other “witnesses”  told the DA it was utter BS, they wouldn’t testify against the guy and May was just manipulating a mentally ill dude to create drama. It was a real stinker of a case and the ADA damn well knew it. He never wanted to take this to trial which is why he finally offered a sweetheart plea deal on the eve of the trial to avoid taking a L.


Ralph is so confident and not bothered that he puts my posts up to try and get support and reassurance from his idiot bootlickers who have no idea wtf is going on anyway. 

They will soothe his mind and tell him his Queen was a innocent victim and those KF’s are just deranged haters. May’s certainly not a unhinged BPD e-thot who invited a mentally ill man to her house to create personal drama and content. Ugly e-thots in bad relationships desperate for attention and drama never pull stunts like that! 

Keep on white-knighting your slutty shoe licker Ralph, it certainly won’t ever back fire on you. You better believe every word your Queen tells you because she’s got a hella of a blackmail folder and a 18 years worth of child support payments on you at this point champ.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

Every time I read these telegram discussions it boggles my mind. Nobody with a happy life talks that way, at least not anyone over the age of 12. I'm not talking about just Ralph either, every single individual in those snapshots come off as being at least two steps off the trail.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 5, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Looks like Ralph has got a Hard-On to get another restraining order.
> 
> View attachment 2689752View attachment 2689795View attachment 2690764





Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Gunt posted more :
> 
> View attachment 2690767View attachment 2690765View attachment 2690766


Wow I want Riley to tell Dick about this shit hahaha and wtf was he thinking posting that ?


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Nov 5, 2021)

So Ralph needs 6 people to help him beat up a woman and a short fat man? Pffffffft. HA HA HA. If I was Ralph I would stay away. That bitch fucked you up last time. You want to get fucked up worse on a one on one? She would of done more damage if that other fat fuck wasn't in between Ralph and her.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 5, 2021)

I feel like that 'law respecter' line is going to become a meme as he loses more court cases, also his felony conviction begs to differ. 

I do look forward to a 'Law Respecter' remix of We love Our Cops though.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 5, 2021)

@CohenManischewitz
I listened to this and that made me lol











			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1456757596199833606


----------



## Fslur (Nov 5, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> @CohenManischewitz
> I listened to this and that made me lol
> 
> View attachment 2692121


It was a very fetching comment from Cohen that Josh already responded to but ofc that is ignored by the Gunt. I like how there’s a Jdanks account posting on Ralph’s telegram and they were the original people doxing his family.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 5, 2021)

@Haru Okumura ordered some Screen shots



Spoiler: piggy is big mad


----------



## ChromaQuack (Nov 5, 2021)

"I'm not interested in some faggot who thinks he knows anything about my life because he watches me on the computer screen. You don't know me, bitch" - Man who constantly broadcasts his every moment to the internet.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 5, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> @Haru Okumura ordered some Screen shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pantsu chimes in


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Nov 5, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> @Haru Okumura ordered some Screen shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little dose of truth really makes the piggy squeal.


----------



## veri (Nov 5, 2021)

posts that will NOT age well:


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Nov 5, 2021)

Baldur's Revenge said:


> A little dose of truth really makes the piggy squeal.


He can't handle reality. He'll probably run back to Vegas soon as the anxiety worsens everyday he sits at home waiting for the cops to show up.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 5, 2021)

ChromaQuack said:


> "I'm not interested in some faggot who thinks he knows anything about my life because he watches me on the computer screen. You don't know me, bitch" - Man who constantly broadcasts his every moment to the internet.


Then why are you always talking about Kiwi Farms, Ralph? Goddamn, I know you're fucking delusional but this is up there with your 8" dick claim and "I didn't shit myself" and "I always win".


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 5, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> @Haru Okumura ordered some Screen shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, good to see Gunt so happy to be home. The third trip to Vegas obviously did him a world of good.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Nov 5, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> Pantsu chimes in
> 
> View attachment 2692536


Pantsu calling someone a wench is funny, not only because she's trying to appear well spoken and failing, but also because she's bearing Ralph's second bastard and watches him fly away to Vegas to fuck $5 whores. What a sad woman


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 6, 2021)

These two are really made for each other. As soon as something makes Ralph sperg out May tries to jump in to back him up in their fantasy version of reality. 
Where the fuck did Faith accuse Ralph of rape? Messages to ex-bf? Does he mean the messages that AHCuck showed on stream when Ralph released the revenge porn or have I missed something?
Either way, the closer January gets, the more stressed Ralph seems to be, I wonder why?


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 6, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Then why are you always talking about Kiwi Farms, Ralph? Goddamn, I know you're fucking delusional but this is up there with your 8" dick claim and "I didn't shit myself" and "I always win".


he also let ade disrespect him and even complied with the court order to be femdommed and thank her for the privilege



gaystoner said:


> @Haru Okumura ordered some Screen shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


succeeded pig, she succeeded because youve done literally nothing to stay near xander and indeed have distanced yourself from the child as much as possible to the point of actually trying to abort the retort


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 9, 2021)

How much of the Ice Cream cake will ralph eat?


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2703366
> 
> How much of the Ice Cream cake will ralph eat?


I'll update with replies as they come in :


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2703366
> 
> How much of the Ice Cream cake will ralph eat?


What timezone are you in? Or go look at the post he's talking about. I want to know how long it was between.

He's got a gambling addiction now in addition to all his other addictions, but reading what Kiwi Farms is saying about him will always be his biggest addiction.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2703366
> 
> How much of the Ice Cream cake will ralph eat?


Give us more precise details Ralph. You’re really selling me on this glorious birthday extravaganza with your Angel.  

I know I only bother to wish my fiancé a happy birthday once I’m goaded into by a forum of autistic strangers


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2703366
> 
> How much of the Ice Cream cake will ralph eat?


Doesn’t even get her a ice cream cake from a local bakery. He instead chooses the wigger option of Dairy Queen. 

I thought supporting local businesses was trad.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2703366
> 
> How much of the Ice Cream cake will ralph eat?


Sure thing let keep pretending Pantsu isn't collection info on you to use against you in the future.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> @Haru Okumura ordered some Screen shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's totally not seething here. Two bastard children out of the wedlock, roleplays as a follower of Christ. I've met Satanists who are less degenerate than you, Ralph. Sure they do drugs and sing loud music, for the very least, they offer value for their family. 

It's good to be Sargon and Rand's angel babies in Heaven, knowing this disgusting, degenerate and despicable cockroach will rot in Hell with his trailer park family must be delightful. The Ralphamale will not be able  to taunt any angel babies because the moment that inevitable heart attack or overdose comes, he'll be at the gates of Purgatory. 

When was the last time you've been to church, Ralph? 



gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2703366
> 
> How much of the Ice Cream cake will ralph eat?





"quote"
"period"
You're 36 and you type like an 11-year-old.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 9, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> What timezone are you in? Or go look at the post he's talking about. I want to know how long it was between.
> 
> He's got a gambling addiction now in addition to all his other addictions, but reading what Kiwi Farms is saying about him will always be his biggest addiction.


 
where is the post? I'm not a gunt regular


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> where is the post? I'm not a gunt regular








						Amanda Lynn Morris / "May" / Pantsu Party / sadNtrad
					

The breakup is going to be one for the ages.  Faith was crazy but May is on a whole new level, that horse will never let anything go, ever.  I think my favorite moment will be when Ralph starts calling her a horse like he thought of it himself.  It will be brutal. You have two equally unfit...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 9, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Amanda Lynn Morris / "May" / Pantsu Party / sadNtrad
> 
> 
> The breakup is going to be one for the ages.  Faith was crazy but May is on a whole new level, that horse will never let anything go, ever.  I think my favorite moment will be when Ralph starts calling her a horse like he thought of it himself.  It will be brutal. You have two equally unfit...
> ...










13 mins.... the time it took to type that whole thing out....he's probably seethe lurking particularly after today when that nick guy had like 30k viewers lmfao


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 9, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2703725
> 
> View attachment 2703727
> 
> 13 mins.... the time it took to type that whole thing out....he's probably seethe lurking particularly after today when that nick guy had like 30k viewers lmfao


Holy fucking shit. That's even worse/better then I thought it'd be. 
I was thinking at least an hour...


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2021)

I think what he means to say is "thank you Kiwi Farms for reminding me it's May's birthday"


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 10, 2021)

Null said:


> I think what he means to say is "thank you Kiwi Farms for reminding me it's May's birthday"


Nah, he’s just mad we didn’t remind him earlier. Thanks to KF he only noticed in time to promise dinner on Wednesday night.

Guess she can kick rocks if she expected any presents. Doesn’t even rate a Armani bag, that’s only for Ralphamale. Sad. 

So Pantsu can thank KF for a belated birthday dinner if she gets one. It’s truly a pics or it didn’t happen deal at this point. Ralph is so proud of any purchase over $30 he posts it on Twitter, so the dearth of any fancy birthday meal or presents makes it painfully obvious he didn’t do Jack or shit. He’s been to busy comparing his 173 views to Nick’s 35,000. 

I don’t even believe he picked up a $10 Reese’s cake in the frozen food section at the grocery for her, but at least now he might go buy a cheap cake to photograph as proof. 

Luckily, Ralph can count on Pantsu’s burning hatred of Faith and wanting to save face in front of the Mint Salad/Digibro troon crowd so she won’t call him out - yet. 

It was the spite filled, fake ass birthday they both richly deserved.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 10, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Nah, he’s just mad we didn’t remind him earlier. Thanks to KF he only noticed in time to promise dinner on Wednesday night.
> 
> Guess she can kick rocks if she expected any presents. Doesn’t even rate a Armani bag, that’s only for Ralphamale. Sad.
> 
> ...


Just going to note that Ralph actually took Faith out to do shit and didn't brag about it afterwards.

You don't get any star, gold or otherwise for doing the bare minimum, fatty.


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 10, 2021)

I think “Telegunt” would be a more catchier name for the Gunt’s spergouts on TG


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 12, 2021)

Ralph needs our help guys ! 

Post pics for his new intro !  Video moments are welcome also like sharting, and Mantsu's evil laugh while in the car chasing Chris Chan.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 15, 2021)

Ralph went to the fediverse to sperg out and then he ran back to his hug box on telegram.

Telegram:



Tweet in the telegram post :



			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1460090552876208133?s=20
		




Spoiler: huge screenshot







The poa.st:









						All I Want for Christmas is Godcast (@Godcast@poa.st)
					

“@TheRalphRetort @Party_Animal @borzoi @graf You make like 20k per year, ralph.  That's why you have to keep begging your dwindling fanbase for legal fees.”




					poa.st


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 17, 2021)

He really can't stop attacking Faith


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 17, 2021)

Liking tweets? THE HORROR. POOR RALPH, THE RALPHAMALE!!

What a complete and utter pussy.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 17, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> He really can't stop attacking Faith
> 
> View attachment 2724578
> 
> View attachment 2724579


Brilliant Ralph, keep bitching about her in your ultra secret telegram group that no one knows about, I am sure it cannot come back to bite you in the ass in any way. 
Also lol at Ralph and his audience saying anyone is not human.


gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2717458


Unironically celebrating the fact that poast allows lolicon, no wonder they love May.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 17, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Brilliant Ralph, keep bitching about her in your ultra secret telegram group that no one knows about, I am sure it cannot come back to bite you in the ass in any way.
> Also lol at Ralph and his audience saying anyone is not human.
> 
> Unironically celebrating the fact that poast allows lolicon, no wonder they love May.


Does he actually think he's being super secret using Telegram? He doesn't even know what a PVR is.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 18, 2021)

@Justin with no pending court cases for posting Revenge Porn against the mother of your first born son whose half your age on top of impregnating a woman who's into lolicon.

@Roman Gunt Guard


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 18, 2021)

Funny how often people who go after TRS get felted.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 18, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2727382
> 
> View attachment 2727384
> 
> @Justin with no pending court cases for posting Revenge Porn against the mother of your first born son whose half your age on top of impregnating a woman who's into lolicon.


They're upset because they exposed the nose on all of them being chomo pedos the moment they all joined ralph in his kusting after 16 year Olds after defending his stealing a highschool girl and after defending his infatuation with a preteen soph


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 18, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> He really can't stop attacking Faith
> 
> View attachment 2724578
> 
> View attachment 2724579


Complaining about someone liking a tweet, the absolute Ralphamale! Totally not a coward with easily hurt feelings.



gaystoner said:


> View attachment 2727382
> 
> View attachment 2727384
> 
> @Justin with no pending court cases for posting Revenge Porn against the mother of your first born son whose half your age on top of impregnating a woman who's into lolicon.


Opposite of what? The self-admitted paedophile part? 
Okay then, non-awareness not-self-admitted paedophile.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Nov 18, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> He really can't stop attacking Faith
> 
> View attachment 2724578
> 
> View attachment 2724579




Well Software wizard is right though. Ralph 100% would show nude photos of his kid to dax and pantsu, even though he knows they would use those pictures to masturbate. 

Which is fucking sickening. Just thinking about this shit enraged me to no end. 

That's also how you see that Ralph has no fatherly feelings. Ever father would protect his children no matter what.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 18, 2021)

"He works for Josh Moon" is basically the Ralph equivalent of Chris' "HE KNOWS CLYDE CASH!"

The parallels are incredible.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 19, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> "He works for Josh Moon" is basically the Ralph equivalent of Chris' "HE KNOWS CLYDE CASH!"
> 
> The parallels are incredible.


Chris has better hygiene.
And he never dated a pedophile.
And he... cares more... about his Mom.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 20, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Chris has better hygiene.
> And he never dated a pedophile.
> And he... cares more... about his Mom.


Is this really a comparison worth making...?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 20, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Chris has better hygiene.
> And he never dated a pedophile.
> And he... cares more... about his Mom.


Chris is also like 6'1'' or something.
Ralph is 5'1'' and a felon.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 20, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Chris is also like 6'1'' or something.
> Ralph is 5'1'' and a felon.


Ralph felted on all counts.
By fucking Chris of all people.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 28, 2021)

Geesus christ ...


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Nov 28, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Geesus christ ...
> View attachment 2756690View attachment 2756694


I really kind of hope he fucks with some unhinged shithead that doesn't give a fuck about jail time. Would love to hear a story about how he was beaten half to death in his own home with all the shit this nigger does to people online lol.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 30, 2021)

Gunt bent the knee to Fuentes.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 30, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Gunt bent the knee to Fuentes.
> View attachment 2762450
> View attachment 2762450


Does Gunt stream for 8 hours everyday in an attempt to bore people to death? Does he need that many hours to wring out every $1 and $5 tip out of idiots? 

He’d be in far better shape, and have more money,  if he just got a job at Wal-Mart and was on his feet moving. Sitting on his giant fat ass all day, everyday, while eating is why he has a deformed body. A giant lard curtain, turkey neck and saggy tits paired with chicken legs and t-Rex arms, all thanks to the KS. 

By now he is not capable of anything but sitting on his ass and staring at a screen so I guess being a fat alt-right clown is his only option.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Dec 3, 2021)

They are coming for you Ralph better delete your old tweets.
Better sanitize your show.


Ralph lost 2k followers SAD!


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Dec 3, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> They are coming for you Ralph better delete your old tweets.
> Better sanitize your show.
> View attachment 2770571


Bye bye checkmark


----------



## BeanRespecter (Dec 3, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> They are coming for you Ralph better delete your old tweets.
> Better sanitize your show.
> View attachment 2770571


holy shit these faggots, 

"We're the dissidents in politics. NO NOT MY TWITTER ACCOUNT!!!!! REEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jan 23, 2022)

Ralph hugbox on Telegram


----------



## Kup (Jan 23, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph hugbox on Telegram
> 
> View attachment 2912353


“I’m glad he’s not drinking.”

Imagine actually believing this, imagine huffing that much copium.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 23, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph hugbox on Telegram
> 
> View attachment 2912353


the fucking excuses here, "ralph had a hard year because of his own wigger outburts, so excuse his teensy criminal outbursts and constant snakings" "mantsu is a civilian and is not to be touched" no one touched her retard unless you really are buying into the fingergun sniper theory lol


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 3, 2022)

Ralph has some big brain fans.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ralph extremely cryptic telegram about I presume where Gator works at and also about what happen in 2019 at Knoxville he trying to remember.


Clearly a fake Malanie Warski(probably pantsu also Warski isn't even her last name) texting him.

Telegram


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Feb 3, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Ralph extremely cryptic telegram about I presume where Gator works at and also about what happen in 2019 at Knoxville he trying to remember.
> View attachment 2949586
> 
> Clearly a fake Malanie Warski(probably pantsu also Warski isn't even her last name) texting him.
> ...


"600 skskkskskss" lol


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 3, 2022)

Dick Molesterson said:


> "600 skskkskskss" lol
> 
> View attachment 2949801


Seems he managed to dox Pantsu’s digits by trying to own Andy by having a retarded “your sister wants to fuck the bisected gunt” text sent.


----------



## Opticana (Feb 3, 2022)

Reethan is absolutely seething in his replies after having his gay op exposed (him and "Patrick Henry" are responding to a disenchanted paypig who since DFEd):


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Feb 3, 2022)

Opticana said:


> Reethan is absolutely seething in his replies after having his gay op exposed:
> View attachment 2950034


My sides have disassociated from my body today


----------



## NicoFountaine (Feb 3, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Clearly a fake Malanie Warski(probably pantsu also Warski isn't even her last name) texting him.
> View attachment 2949587
> Telegram





Whose phone number is this? Pantsu's?
Last two digits could be 89 or 39.

This is Chris Chan tier. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Opticana (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 4, 2022)

Poor Ralph, will he finally find out he can't have it both ways while also crying about not being able to have it both ways?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Feb 4, 2022)

Baldur's Revenge said:


> I really kind of hope he fucks with some unhinged shithead that doesn't give a fuck about jail time. Would love to hear a story about how he was beaten half to death in his own home with all the shit this nigger does to people online lol.


Who would have thought 2 months ago he’d talk shit & end up raped by Moors on the street in Lisbon.


----------



## GL09 (Feb 4, 2022)

The duality of Gunt


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 4, 2022)

Thread update:
Discord screenshots of Ralph can go here as well. Balance out the Twitter/Fediverse thread some and Discord is closer to Telegram with it being more "private" than Twitter or Fediverse.


----------



## CringeMomma (Feb 4, 2022)

Cog received this in DMs during his live stream.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7f5maF5QW0
		



I asked Gator for his thoughts.


			https://twitter.com/GatorTimeYT/status/1489770127419756551


----------



## NicoFountaine (Feb 4, 2022)

Stop the harvester guys. He was merely pretending to be retarded.


----------



## veri (Feb 5, 2022)

does anyone have the screenshots of the meltdown ralph had on discord during the kino casino?


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 5, 2022)

mpsm4k said:


> View attachment 2955093
> 
> Stop the harvester guys. He was merely pretending to be retarded.


This one has been posted a couple of times, and Ralph uses that logic a bunch of other times when attacking fans, and I just felt it should be made clear that the people who still surround and look up to him are fucking pathetic. What Ralph says about them not really knowing him, about what a bitch you are for giving him money, how fake and bitchmade your Christianity is etc etc, it surely applies just as much to those who he hasn't told to fuck off yet, right? I don't get how these people don't see it. Now obviously some of them are unrepentant guttertrash who just love the chaos, but the people who seem to take him seriously and at his word about his religion and loyalty and things like that? Absolute morons at this stage. Sunk cost fallacy wouldn't even cover half of it.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 5, 2022)

Kaz the spineless janny. Gatorbros are Eternal, Ralph. Unlike Ronnie and Sandra.




Ralph's walls of incoherent unpunctuated ESL drivel puts my sperging comments to shame.




Unhinged.




We have a surplus of corn but a shortage of felt.







Fat man, like food, like booze and like pill.






Thanks to @Retink for these.






This too, a 5'1'' dwarf is going to waddle onto campus.






Ralph's "world tour" in America.




@kinosseur posted these. Ralph is seeeeeething.






Poor Jade kept in a cage like the Canadians kept that Huawei boss' whore racetraitor daughter in a den, reeeee. Totally not seething.




Ralph dropped this "dox" which belongs to some Chris person who no longer lives there, a friend of Gator's.





Once again, if you have to buy merch from any of these ecelebs, use a damn mailbox or a freight forwarder!!! Those allow you to anonymise your real address, to some extent. No one will subpoena a forwarder for your merch purchases. 




Gator quitting his Trader Joe's job, yeah I believe that story Ralph. I was also one of the few who didn't really believe that Gonzales Lira abortion story.




Sneed.




Ralph showing anyone the line. A 5'1.01'' line towers you, Ralph.




Time to threaten more paypiggies.




More Gator deets. His name is Shannon, Ralph. SAY it.









That's it.
For now, I'm sure more will come out.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 5, 2022)

ddlloo said:


> I don't get how these people don't see it. Now obviously some of them are unrepentant guttertrash who just love the chaos, but the people who seem to take him seriously and at his word about his religion and loyalty and things like that? Absolute morons at this stage. Sunk cost fallacy wouldn't even cover half of it.


well half of them are literally held hostage according to andy and gator and are secretly donating to and supporting and hanging out with the enemy, one and maybe more are moles from andy and others as well too.


----------



## Null (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 5, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2955849








We know, Ralph.


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 5, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2955849


>If you talk with people I don't like I will dox you without regret
Damn, that's a high bar you've set there Reethan.


----------



## twozero (Feb 5, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2955849


He gives a fuck about keeping his blue checkmark on Twitter though doesn’t he. Runs off to telegram to act tough.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Feb 5, 2022)

I love how Ralph is acting like him hoping over to someone's house is a threat.

What's he going to do, he's already said he wouldn't protect his lolihorse wife because of his fear of jail. Is he going to assault them? Otherwise, how would this be an own. Shit, travelling to fucking Minnesota out of spite is as hilarious as his misadventure to Europe.

The courses of action in response are replete, all from phoning the police that a stalker has turned up at your house from a thousand miles away, filming him freaking out in impotent rage or just rounding up the local Portuguese diaspora to chase him off.


----------



## Several Goats (Feb 5, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2955849


I like how it's 2 degrees of separation to justify doxing a former associate
>Gator talked to my postman who delivered a letter to my grade 10 teacher who fucked Andy Warski who showed a clip of some literal who on his stream who WENT TOO FAR GUDNABBIT


----------



## Pale Empress (Feb 5, 2022)

What is the policy on castle doctrine in North Carolina and Minnesota?

Ethan is spiraling hard, before this I don't think I've seen a collection of caps in such short succession that reveal how much of a pathetic weasel he is.

Show the receipts, Gator.


----------



## twozero (Feb 5, 2022)

Pale Empress said:


> What is the policy on castle doctrine in North Carolina and Minnesota?
> 
> Ethan is spiraling hard, before this I don't think I've seen a collection of caps in such short succession that reveal how much of a pathetic weasel he is.
> 
> Show the receipts, Gator.


Gator is actually allowed to own a gun, unlike Ralph, who is only allowed to own a gunt. 

Gator just needs to hire quick-draw Boogie to man the porch. He’s not gonna fall for sissy hypno twice in a row so would shoot to kill.


----------



## veri (Feb 5, 2022)

i think bucketgroyper was a paypig too


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 5, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i think bucketgroyper was a paypig too
> View attachment 2955942


I missed the deleted message ...


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 5, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 2955849



Yeah, so thats a felony in VA. He is definitely going back to jail.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Feb 5, 2022)

Pale Empress said:


> What is the policy on castle doctrine in North Carolina and Minnesota?
> 
> Ethan is spiraling hard, before this I don't think I've seen a collection of caps in such short succession that reveal how much of a pathetic weasel he is.
> 
> Show the receipts, Gator.


In NC, you may defend your home, workplace, or vehicle without a duty to retreat, IIRC.  I remember when they added the latter two to the law, I think over a decade ago.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 5, 2022)

So i was confused since ralphs telegram has much less subs and comments than even his twitter or video channels until i found things saying telegram views are counted more fluidly, was especially confused because telegram requires phone numbers and is generally a pain in the ass to use. i think thats the main reason hes using it anymore lol to protect his piggy little ego and inflate his numbers.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Feb 5, 2022)

Ralph has been going off on the Guntlegram
Replies like Vaticant's seem to get swept up more frequently than outright hostility, so I thought it was worth saving.

I don't think Ralph is succeeding in his plan to demonize Gator to his audience.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 5, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> I don't think Ralph is succeeding in his plan to demonize Gator to his audience.


the worst ive seen is one saying he was desperate to hang out with ppp, i wouldnt be surprised if it was coerced replies from gunt and behind the scenes theres a full on schism


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Feb 5, 2022)

Not direct gunt-sperging from discord, but here's some Pantsu shit from Flamenco's stream

Could be old, he says they're new:









Random gunt-guarding between Pantsu and Gator about his drinking.  Saving it for posterity.


----------



## veri (Feb 5, 2022)

no wonder ralph keeps these retard around. they make him look normal

AHM JUST LIKE TONY SOPRANO MY CAPOS DOX THE ALOGS AND I GO TO THEIR HOUSE AND HOLLER AT THEM!


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 5, 2022)

AStupidMonkey said:


> Not direct gunt-sperging from discord, but here's some Pantsu shit from Flamenco's stream
> 
> Could be old, he says they're new:
> View attachment 2958376View attachment 2958379View attachment 2958380View attachment 2958381
> Random gunt-guarding between Pantsu and Gator about his drinking.  Saving it for posterity.


I thought the DMs were alot newer than October. That means that May can just blame Gator for leaking the conversation and avoid the gunts wrath. I'm still optimistic for a break up by this summer at the very latest.


----------



## veri (Feb 6, 2022)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> I thought the DMs were alot newer than October. That means that May can just blame Gator for leaking the conversation and avoid the gunts wrath. I'm still optimistic for a break up by this summer at the very latest.


that won’t do much i don’t think, the fact she talked to gator about his addictions behind his back definitely pissed him off. ralph is the type of dude to accuse his girlfriend of cheating over a casual conversation with another man


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Feb 6, 2022)

I had to see what some of the guntguards' reactions to this stream was. 

About what I expected:


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 6, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> that won’t do much i don’t think, the fact she talked to gator about his addictions behind his back definitely pissed him off. ralph is the type of dude to accuse his girlfriend of cheating over a casual conversation with another man


Ralph's probably not even thinking about Pantsu after the felting he took from Jim last night.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Feb 6, 2022)

Dick Molesterson said:


> I had to see what some of the guntguards' reactions to this stream was.
> 
> About what I expected:
> View attachment 2960208


Cowtown Groyper has always been one of the most egregious of guntguards, it seems...


----------



## zimzam88 (Feb 6, 2022)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Cowtown Groyper has always been one of the most egregious of guntguards, it seems...


I read his messages in gunts screeching voice and I'm not even trying.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 6, 2022)

Channel





Chat/Discussion


----------



## Winter (Feb 6, 2022)

The Guntlings are on a constant stream of copium, I don't even think DSP's paypigs are this fucking retarded.


----------



## veri (Feb 6, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Channel
> View attachment 2960599
> 
> 
> ...


no tears on the killstream unless they’re from ralph


----------



## Dopamine Embargo (Feb 6, 2022)

I heard rumours that their chief janny Bane (totally part of plate gang guise) got the broom from ralph himself. Bane why don't you come here and tell us all your war stories of being an old fag from spite club and hanging out with negro joe?


----------



## Jump (Feb 6, 2022)

You all are hanging out in a glow-op.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 7, 2022)

The cope


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 7, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> The cope
> 
> View attachment 2963974


That first post that's cut off hit the mark. You could kinda tell that Metokur went from laughing to mild concern back to laughing when he realized he wasn't going to get through to him.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Feb 7, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> The cope
> 
> View attachment 2963974


It’s like these people don’t even live in reality. They refuse to accept what’s in front of them so they create fanfiction in their heads. 

“Jim doesn’t want people talking about his private life” yet he went on to talk about how he has to do weeks worth of testing at the Mayo clinic and can’t leave his house without seriously risking death because he has no immune system. 

I can definitely see why these retards are Ralph fans.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 7, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> That first post that's cut off hit the mark. You could kinda tell that Metokur went from laughing to mild concern back to laughing when he realized he wasn't going to get through to him.


Daddy Gym seemed like he wanted to help Ralph but Ralph is too stupid to realize it.


----------



## ClipBitch (Feb 7, 2022)

Jim is going to do a end of February wrap-up stream. Since ralph has learned nothing from the encounter, I wonder if he'll go in on ralph.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Kaz the spineless janny. Gatorbros are Eternal, Ralph. Unlike Ronnie and Sandra.
> View attachment 2955282
> 
> Ralph's walls of incoherent unpunctuated ESL drivel puts my sperging comments to shame.
> ...


You're welcome for nine gifted by the one and only Ralphamale


----------



## Jungle_Bananas (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah go ahead and flag kiwi Farms Ralph. It’ll definitely work.


----------



## veri (Feb 7, 2022)

Jungle_Bananas said:


> Yeah go ahead and flag kiwi Farms Ralph. It’ll definitely work.


lol even his fans casually acknowledge him as a flaggot


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 7, 2022)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> It’s like these people don’t even live in reality. They refuse to accept what’s in front of them so they create fanfiction in their heads.
> 
> “Jim doesn’t want people talking about his private life” yet he went on to talk about how he has to do weeks worth of testing at the Mayo clinic and can’t leave his house without seriously risking death because he has no immune system.
> 
> I can definitely see why these retards are Ralph fans.


He literally corrects Ralph on the correct way to pronounce his last name.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 8, 2022)

Jungle_Bananas said:


> Yeah go ahead and flag kiwi Farms Ralph. It’ll definitely work.


Christ, flag him to _whom? _ICANN?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Feb 8, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Daddy Gym seemed like he wanted to help Ralph but Ralph is too stupid to realize it.


Probably for the same reason he holds no animosity towards Kraut, PPP, Matt etc.

This is just internet drama, but Ralph is fucking up his actual life. He threw him a life jacket, shame Ralph was too fat to wear it.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Feb 28, 2022)

Gunt on Milo not coming to his wedding: 







Apparently Airbnb Banned Jaden McNeil


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Mar 2, 2022)

"I will never forget"  Memba when Gator donated a dollar to the mother of your first born? YES YOU DO REMEMBER!  LMAOOOO






View attachment ralph_being_fat.gif


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 2, 2022)

Okay so what’s his excuse for waiting nearly a year to take any steps toward claiming his son? Lame pussy, indeed. 

PS He’s fat.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 2, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> View attachment 3036558
> 
> Okay so what’s his excuse for waiting nearly a year to take any steps toward claiming his son? Lame pussy, indeed.
> 
> PS He’s fat.


A grown man, ladies and gentlemen. Unbelievable. (Not you of course Mr.Stan)


----------



## HackerX (Mar 2, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> View attachment 3036558
> 
> Okay so what’s his excuse for waiting nearly a year to take any steps toward claiming his son? Lame pussy, indeed.
> 
> PS He’s fat.


No, Ralph.  People are saying to give up on the kid because it's best for the kid as well as yourself. 

And he's wrong anyways. The "cucks and haters"  have been wanting you to fight for parental rights/custody, because he can't afford child support nor actual visitation.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 2, 2022)

Each time he uses the tears emoji he's actually seething and mad.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Mar 3, 2022)

Spoiler









I guess Pat Dixon quit? 



Spoiler


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 3, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 3037652
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


"Kiwi head"? Is this a jab at farmers or specifically to Null? I'm confused.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 3, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> "Kiwi head"? Is this a jab at farmers or specifically to Null? I'm confused.


A guy that doesn't know what a fork is and sold his 0.5 Bitcoin for less than $9000 USD because "he was afraid that the transaction may be reversed" is trying to insult our intelligence.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 3, 2022)

I know he rarely follows through on shit he talks about in advance, but I REALLY hope he goes all-in on this MRA shit. It will make it even more hilarious when his real financials are exposed in the court proceedings and/or he is forced to drop his pursuit of visitation because he can’t even afford back child support.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> View attachment 3038905
> 
> I know he rarely follows through on shit he talks about in advance, but I REALLY hope he goes all-in on this MRA shit. It will make it even more hilarious when his real financials are exposed in the court proceedings and/or he is forced to drop his pursuit of visitation because he can’t even afford back child support.


He’s just going to stream and beg for lawyer money and super-chat child support donos…and then go blow it on gambling and sub-prime truck payments. 

Seriously once his daughter arrives he’s going to forget all about Xander for awhile unless it’s to grift money. His life will be a shitshow leading up to May leaving. Unfortunately for the Vickers, once May leaves with the failed reroll baby he will eventually refocus on Xander out of the two kids because Ralph thinks women are garbage.


----------



## Fannyscum (Mar 15, 2022)

Not the first time he's been banned from discord:


Tweet | Archive


----------



## veri (Mar 15, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Not the first time he's been banned from discord:
> _<Having trouble uploading screenshots atm, will fix later>_
> Tweet | Archive


beardsoy was banned not too long ago, can that be related? good luck to ralph setting up that caller bot with a new server. if only gator was still around


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 16, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Not the first time he's been banned from discord:
> View attachment 3075606
> Tweet | Archive


If only they sent out emails stating they were going to change their terms of service recently, as per their legal agreement with users, this could have been avoided! 

Maybe _read_ those emails once in a while? Maybe?


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 16, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> If only they sent out emails stating they were going to change their terms of service recently, as per their legal agreement with users, this could have been avoided!
> 
> Maybe _read_ those emails once in a while? Maybe?


Nobody reads those emails same as nobody reads a TOS or EULA when they first agree. Corporations will do whatever they want anyway because that's written in the agreement anyway. Anyone not using discord to exchange tranny, furry, or child porn should be prepared to be banned at any time and have alternatives in place since they're not using it for its intended purpose.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 16, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Not the first time he's been banned from discord:
> View attachment 3075606
> Tweet | Archive


Oh no Ralphabros! How will he find new girls to groom to replace Meigh?!?!


----------



## Braphamut (Mar 16, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Oh no Ralphabros! How will he find new girls to groom to replace Meigh?!?!


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Mar 29, 2022)

Ralph is crying about Cog now.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 29, 2022)

Ralph is doing the exact same thing that Gator tried right before his breakup with Ralph. He's so completely desperate for a win (and probably looking to distract from the raping Ralph accusations) that he is looking to pick a fight with an easy target, and for them that means Cog since there is literally no one scared of Ralph at this point.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 29, 2022)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Ralph is crying about Cog now.
> View attachment 3121572


Ralph should know nobody would ever pay six figures for his spawn. As the local news in the Midwest makes clear, on a regular basis, white trash babies have a going rate of $500 to 3k or a few grams of meth. The smart baby buyers, when they show up to get the baby, will then just claim they only have few hundred on them and the parent will just take it. 

If Pantsu and her parents got killed in a car accident in two months you would see Ralph on the news after getting arrested in a sting to sell Roz for $5k and a pound of dirt weed since CPS was trying to take her and not give him a cent in return.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Apr 3, 2022)

That child support comment LMAOOO !


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Apr 4, 2022)

During Jim's Stream


----------



## Fannyscum (Apr 14, 2022)

After getting his shit pushed in by RedPillGangTV Ralph flees to Telegram to vent about CultureWarCriminal:

ETA:


----------



## Shadowman311 (May 9, 2022)

Ralph is now going after TRS again for some reason and is complaining that a site that has a policy against dox material is acting accordingly when dox material of one of its users is posted on an instance it does not control. I don't understand what he's trying to do here aside from open up yet another front in AF's already multifront war against most of the internet. He's also attacking a guy who willingly gave him the benefit of a doubt and went on his show despite various people telling him that it was a bad idea, if this guy didn't burn bridges every 5 minutes I don't know what else he would do with his life


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 10, 2022)

So I gather his discord no longer exists. He is exclusively on telegram now?



Shadowman311 said:


> Ralph is now going after TRS again for some reason and is complaining that a site that has a policy against dox material is acting accordingly when dox material of one of its users is posted on an instance it does not control. I don't understand what he's trying to do here aside from open up yet another front in AF's already multifront war against most of the internet. He's also attacking a guy who willingly gave him the benefit of a doubt and went on his show despite various people telling him that it was a bad idea, if this guy didn't burn bridges every 5 minutes I don't know what else he would do with his life
> 
> View attachment 3265448


I dont like Ethan "JCaeser187" Ralph, but poa.st sells itself as a free speech platform. You are a poast fag and most likely a Randbot paypig/gunt guard (I have seen your name in Rand's circles before). Graf defederating is not "acting accordingly" it is the same thing Torba did on Gab and everyone made fun of him for it. Graf only bans when you dox Cook, Rand, or a TRS person. If you doxed anyone he didnt like it would stay up. Also what is it with newfags complaining about doxing on this site (Yes this account was created today, but lurking exists)? Retard what site is this? 

Same thing when Ralph flagged after making his name off Mudane Matt's flagging. Poast is literally just the Rand/TRS hugbox fan forum.


----------



## veri (May 10, 2022)

Shadowman311 said:


> Ralph is now going after TRS again for some reason and is complaining that a site that has a policy against dox material is acting accordingly when dox material of one of its users is posted on an instance it does not control. I don't understand what he's trying to do here aside from open up yet another front in AF's already multifront war against most of the internet. He's also attacking a guy who willingly gave him the benefit of a doubt and went on his show despite various people telling him that it was a bad idea, if this guy didn't burn bridges every 5 minutes I don't know what else he would do with his life
> 
> View attachment 3265448


so doxing is good unless it’s on kwf, and being a cult is bad unless it’s AF


----------



## Shadowman311 (May 10, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> So I gather his discord no longer exists. He is exclusively on telegram now?
> 
> 
> I dont like Ethan "JCaeser187" Ralph, but poa.st sells itself as a free speech platform. You are a poast fag and most likely a Randbot paypig/gunt guard (I have seen your name in Rand's circles before). Graf defederating is not "acting accordingly" it is the same thing Torba did on Gab and everyone made fun of him for it. Graf only bans when you dox Cook, Rand, or a TRS person. If you doxed anyone he didnt like it would stay up. Also what is it with newfags complaining about doxing on this site (Yes this account was created today, but lurking exists)? Retard what site is this?
> ...


I'm not a gunt guard you mush mouthed retard, if I was why would I be posting in this forum?

And what solution do you think would be appropriate for a Fediverse instance that bans dox material when dox material is posted on an instance it doesn't control?


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 11, 2022)

Shadowman311 said:


> I'm not a gunt guard you mush mouthed retard, if I was why would I be posting in this forum?
> 
> And what solution do you think would be appropriate for a Fediverse instance that bans dox material when dox material is posted on an instance it doesn't control?


I meant you were gunt guarding Rand and you were most likely a former Ethan Ralph gunt guard. You donate money to him are on his entropy stream chat and in his discord. Everyone made fun of Torba for defederating with the fediverse he used porn as the excuse. Graf is mad at the internet and defederating because poast is the Randbot fan club. You can dox libs on poast just not people you guys like. Its hypocritical to say "dawking" on this site.



verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> so doxing is good unless it’s on kwf, and being a cult is bad unless it’s AF


^ Basically this. Rand's retards are not so different from AF. I posted in Rand's thread that blog post his cohost put on poast. It is something a groyper would say about Nick F. I mean just read the Cook thread, that is Rand's former right hand man.


----------



## Christorian X (May 13, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> So I gather his discord no longer exists. He is exclusively on telegram now?
> 
> 
> I dont like Ethan "JCaeser187" Ralph, but poa.st sells itself as a free speech platform. You are a poast fag and most likely a Randbot paypig/gunt guard (I have seen your name in Rand's circles before). Graf defederating is not "acting accordingly" it is the same thing Torba did on Gab and everyone made fun of him for it. Graf only bans when you dox Cook, Rand, or a TRS person. If you doxed anyone he didnt like it would stay up. Also what is it with newfags complaining about doxing on this site (Yes this account was created today, but lurking exists)? Retard what site is this?
> ...


You really cry a lot about all the mean people picking on Ralph, don't you?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 13, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> I meant you were gunt guarding Rand and you were most likely a former Ethan Ralph gunt guard. You donate money to him are on his entropy stream chat and in his discord. Everyone made fun of Torba for defederating with the fediverse he used porn as the excuse. Graf is mad at the internet and defederating because poast is the Randbot fan club. You can dox libs on poast just not people you guys like. Its hypocritical to say "dawking" on this site.
> 
> 
> ^ Basically this. Rand's retards are not so different from AF. I posted in Rand's thread that blog post his cohost put on poast. It is something a groyper would say about Nick F. I mean just read the Cook thread, that is Rand's former right hand man.


The fuck are you blathering about now? "Something a groyper would say"? The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (May 13, 2022)

Is graf actually defederating? He's not afraid to list ones he is rejecting and for the reason why he's doing it


----------



## Aws sucks shit (Jul 28, 2022)

Here's Ralph's most recent 100 posts including usernames, messages, and comments. Please be patient as I rip the rest and work through my code's bugs. To be honest a lot of the problems are probably from my shit programming, but it does the job. If anyone wants to play around, you could networks map users to see usage or track views over time or anything like that.

A full rip to come within the week (if I can work through all the serialization problems of old Telegram empty/useless objects to json haha) Need to target those rare ones that appear rarely (like twitter cards if youve ever worked with their data).

I wish I could rip the media, I have a flag for it, but I was only using the gunt's telegram as a proving ground for my irl research which involves a lot bigger actors.

latest 100 broadcasts:


			https://mega.nz/file/kb92WaZT#80TpN4qVM71bfyUA_ugzRAoUHqh32ISEWSjW3g5c__k
		

example image with formatting showing first message fields attached


----------



## Aws sucks shit (Aug 1, 2022)

I finally got all of the telegram posts. It was a nice proving ground for my bigger research. I started downloading media a little to see what it's like. Unfortunately, a lot of it is uncompressed shows, so by post #600, I had 10GB of data downloaded which was just taking too long on my end (it would hypothetically be 60GB of data for all of his posts downloaded from slow as fuck CDNS).
MEGA link to the whole JSON (15.4 MiB):
https://mega.nz/file/4e1kxLxD#om4dlMnN-wrwSNaE6lTlb1yDhakZSgDayb5oWPZvFxQ
Preview of it in JSON attached. Note that the comments list is sorted from the order grabbed from Telegram's API which is newest -> oldest. The messages themselves in the JSON are ordered oldest -> newest.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Sep 1, 2022)

Ethan has bravely stepped forward to advocate on behalf of self-admitted pedophile Andrew Anglin:



Archive

For completeness, here is Andrew admitting he's a pedophile and explicitly reiterating his support for child marriages from just under a month ago:



Archive


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Sep 1, 2022)

“Stalking of my underage children”

You fat retard, you’re the one posting the pictures on the internet


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan has bravely stepped forward to advocate on behalf of self-admitted pedophile Andrew Anglin:
> 
> View attachment 3666642
> 
> ...


Lil pussy Ralph immediately retracts his support of queen Keff-falls once his catboy master tells him to.

Sad little pussy whipped bitch.


----------



## veri (Sep 1, 2022)

@Null  congratulations, ralph hates you so much that he would be willing to give up the entire killstream empire if it meant your site going down 


Haru Okumura said:


>


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan has bravely stepped forward to advocate on behalf of self-admitted pedophile Andrew Anglin:
> For completeness, here is Andrew admitting he's a pedophile and explicitly reiterating his support for child marriages from just under a month ago:


What exactly Ralph will do with Anglin at his show if May, Vito, Chaggot and Mr Girl will be at Sunset Wrestling ?


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Sep 1, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> What exactly Ralph will do with Anglin at his show if May, Vito, Chaggot and Mr Girl will be at Sunset Wrestling ?


Is Mr Girl actually attending Ralphamania?


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 1, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Is Mr Girl actually attending Ralphamania?


I don't see why exclude him when he's desTINY's kitten and orbits too close to the gunt.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan has bravely stepped forward to advocate on behalf of self-admitted pedophile Andrew Anglin:
> 
> View attachment 3666642
> 
> ...


Lol he's outright admitting he's going with feelings over facts and is willing to die woth his family so null can't run the kiwiforums, what a sad sack of shit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 1, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan has bravely stepped forward to advocate on behalf of self-admitted pedophile Andrew Anglin:
> 
> View attachment 3666642
> 
> ...


"If you comment on photos and statements I posted to my public twitter, you're stalking".


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Sep 1, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> “Stalking of my underage children”
> 
> You fat retard, you’re the one posting the pictures on the internet


Literally grooms n’ gunts people’s teenage daughters and tricks them into living in his nasty ass shack.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Sep 5, 2022)

>Fuck Kiwifarms and the Horse They Rode in On
>the Horse They Rode in On

Are we still doing 'phrasing'?




Archive

Also, @theralph, you pump out lies faster than this entire subforum combined and it's profoundly unhinged to assert otherwise.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 5, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> >Fuck Kiwifarms and the Horse They Rode in On
> >the Horse They Rode in On
> 
> Are we still doing 'phrasing'?
> ...


This is what Ethan Ralph has always been : a fat fucking grifter. What a surprise.


----------



## Pale Empress (Sep 13, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 3682665
> View attachment 3682666
> 
> Archive


He never made so much as a peep back when Plate Gang and /cow/ were actually stalking and harassing him IRL, his entire thread here was more or less benign disinterest or positive discussion up until he started losing his fucking mind (starting with getting booted from YouTube and doxing LordAkira), and even then it wasn't until the Childbride saga that he became any more significant than the other low tier e-celebs.

There's nothing for us to apologise for, Ralph. You're just mad that people dare to criticise you and bother to archive your hilarious antics whenever you act like a weirdo or violate the privacy of your own family by oversharing on social media. Everything is your own doing, you'd have no thread if you hadn't been such an obnoxious sperg during GooberGrape, you'd have no subforum if you hadn't groomed, impregnated, and abused a fat, homely mentally ill teenager, you wouldn't have been fucked with IRL during the stream.me days if you hadn't kissed up to Plate Gang, Zoom, and the other spastic rejects from the YOBA/Shkreli discord, and you'd probably be languishing in semi-obscurity with a decent audience and being left alone if you weren't such a braindead manchild incapable of not feeding the trolls.

Also, atheism may be cringe, but being a fake christian who dabbles in the "occult" like a fat wiccan emo girl from myspace circa 2007 is even more cringe. How embarrassing for you, Ralph.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 14, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> >Fuck Kiwifarms and the Horse They Rode in On
> >the Horse They Rode in On
> 
> Are we still doing 'phrasing'?
> ...


What does religion have to do with left or right wing and what does "Nicholas and myself" tell us about his piggy literacy? Revels in mocking people's ESL yet his "written word" reads like he's 10. 

Speaking about the old atheism idiots tipping fedora back in the days. So much projection coming from the Obama voting liberal pig. Ralph has never voted for a single right wing candidate ever, at least Jade voted for Trump twice.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 14, 2022)

One of the things that always AMAZED me about Ralph is lack of self preservation.

Indeed the seething is so strong he supports censorship of the Farms even if it is to own Jersh.
What did it cost Ralph?
Your integrity.
Your relationship with your son.
Your financial security.

How does it feel to know that your arch nemesis will ALWAYS be the superior man?


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 14, 2022)

Haru Okumura said:


> >Fuck Kiwifarms and the Horse They Rode in On
> >the Horse They Rode in On
> 
> Are we still doing 'phrasing'?
> ...


Lol, the butthurt pig clearly seething about A-Hogs mocking his tranny gash-licking.   “Queen Keffals, Queen Keffals“ the hog shrieked, clapping his hooves together in celebration of Kiwi Farm’s DDoS.    

I love how he says “allied with ADL”.    The same ADL that just called KiwiFarms a hate site full of neo-nazis?    These lolcows will say anything to get their critics taken down - whoever the percieved enemy of their audience is, that’s Kiwi Farms.   To Ethan Gunt, KF is a leftist cult desperate to take down patriotic conservatives.    To Keffals, KF is a nazi cult desperate to “literally kill” trans people.


Does this sound familiar?    Ethan Ralph and Lucas Roberts are the same fucking person.   Shameless grifters and egomaniacs, constantly obsessed with anyone talking shit about them, lying about why people talk shit about them.      Anything people call them out on is “propoganda from haters, simply out to destroy my life”.

They’re also both Twitter-addicted hunchbacks with giant disgusting guts and bitch Tits.   These fat faggots are made for each other.

Ethan, continue to lick that tranny gash, we know you love it.    And you’ll  continue to seeth and cry about being rightfully made fun of, like the thin-skinned piggy you are.     SAD!


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> Lol, the butthurt pig clearly seething about A-Hogs mocking his tranny gash-licking.   “Queen Keffals, Queen Keffals“ the hog shrieked, clapping his hooves together in celebration of Kiwi Farm’s DDoS.
> 
> I love how he says “allied with ADL”.    The same ADL that just called KiwiFarms a hate site full of neo-nazis?    These lolcows will say anything to get their critics taken down - whoever the percieved enemy of their audience is, that’s Kiwi Farms.   To Ethan Gunt, KF is a leftist cult desperate to take down patriotic conservatives.    To Keffals, KF is a nazi cult desperate to “literally kill” trans people.
> 
> ...


The two even have the same estrogen levels.
Actually, maybe Ralph has more estrogen because his tits are enormous.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Sep 14, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> The two even have the same estrogen levels.
> Actually, maybe Ralph has more estrogen because his tits are enormous.


As grotesque as Hunchback Lucas is, Ethan Ralph‘s estrogen levels are likely higher.    Lucas also dwarfs Ree-than’s tiny 5’1’’ frame, and surely has a bigger penis even post-mutilation.      Ethan may also have bigger bitch tits than the hunchbacked dickless ogre.

Looks like even with a missing cock and pumped full of estrogen, Lucas is still more of a man than Ethan.


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 2, 2022)

Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week. 
One post /Archive
Two Post / Archive


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 2, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week.
> One post /Archive
> Two Post / Archive
> View attachment 3709283


What a creepy stalker, stalking @Haru Okumura and Josh to the ends of the world. Couldn't be me!


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 2, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week.
> One post /Archive
> Two Post / Archive
> View attachment 3709283


lmfao what would null lying about that even prove though? "josh said a factually incorrect statement on purpose" k, then what? was it to trick someone into doing something fucked up? ethan is so desperate. idk why he cant just wait the internet usually grinds away at people from tranny mainstream backed gov crackdowns and internal autistic infighting. just wait for null to be cancelled by some autists on site trying to ppp him pig youre not doing well. theres the pro tip, just wait until the nwo goon squads shoot at him while users get upset at like some inconsequential bullshit and then just say its the "ralpha curse" like chris chan. its better than trying to like tattle tell every little thing josh does.


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 2, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week.
> One post /Archive
> Two Post / Archive
> View attachment 3709283


F, legit sorry for your loss, Josh.
I was going to say that Ralph is a hypocrite, but that's one of the most cliched and obvious things anyone could possibly ever say.


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> theres the pro tip, just wait until the nwo goon squads shoot at him while users get upset at like some inconsequential bullshit and then just say its the "ralpha curse" like chris chan. its better than trying to like tattle tell every little thing josh does.


Kiwi Farms is all piggy has going on in his life until he goes MIA or dies, that's sad. Couldn't have happen to a nicer person.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 2, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> F, legit sorry for your loss, Josh.
> I was going to say that Ralph is a hypocrite, but that's one of the most cliched and obvious things anyone could possibly ever say.


it bears repeating though. also since josh's grandmother died later, according to pig thinking misfortune and fortune is doled out as karma by god, all of it, we can assume his granny is in heaven while sandra is forever walking to dialysis where it most certainly is even hawt oawtsigh 


RalphaMania said:


> Kiwi Farms is all piggy has going on in his life until he goes MIA or dies, that's sad. Couldn't have happen to a nicer person.


>person
but yeah this nigga was more bent on stalking kf on the deep web than most users were in accessing the site at that time lol. also do you think ralph thinks anything is weird when he constantly refreshes all his threads having people freaked out hes this devoted to reading any negative things about him? like how does he even cope reading posts like this? "nah yall fuckers just wanna abuse me behind mah back!" i dont get it. also ralph btw id legit stop if you just admitted bad things said about you effect you. i know itll hurt your stupid alt right grift but this all started because you had a tough guy persona people wanted to tear down because its clear these things bother you.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> it bears repeating though. also since josh's grandmother died later, according to pig thinking misfortune and fortune is doled out as karma by god, all of it, we can assume his granny is in heaven while sandra is forever walking to dialysis where it most certainly is even hawt oawtsigh
> 
> >person
> but yeah this nigga was more bent on stalking kf on the deep web than most users were in accessing the site at that time lol


You know what Josh Moon never did?   Tell his grandmother to get an Uber or she’ll hitchhike to her dialysis, because Josh was so drunk and pilled up the night before that he was unable to wake up And didn’t feel like driving.      

Also, Kiwi Farms are stalkers who go after people‘s families, guys!   *Goes after family*.   Ralph is a retarded hog.   

And you are correct Melty, that this gunted nigga is a fucking deep web stalker of the Farms and Daddy Jim.    The fucking Poast saga of Dick Masterson starting an instance, just so Ralph could see what JIm was saying about him, was hysterical.


----------



## Bepis (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> The fucking Poast saga of Dick Masterson starting an instance, just so Ralph could see what JIm was saying about him, was hysterical.


The funniest part to me is his Poast alt. All the trouble of getting someone to make an instance just for him, and he ended up making an alt anyway.


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> also ralph btw id legit stop if you just admitted bad things said about you effect you. i know itll hurt your stupid alt right grift but this all started because you had a tough guy persona people wanted to tear down because its clear these things bother you.


He agreed that hurt feelings should be considered damages in a lawsuit in the Vordrak interview. It's over for that grift, not like anyone around him cares about him being a bitchmade pussy.


Bepis said:


> The funniest part to me is his Poast alt. All the trouble of getting someone to make an instance just for him, and he ended up making an alt anyway.


My schizophrenic fanfiction about this is Ralph convincing Dick Masterson to get him a sort of like "Twitter verified" account where he can block all those pesky Kiwi Farms users. Because of this and Kiwi Farms being down, he had to make a Poast account to stalk those pesky users. Cope, seething, desperation and delusions of dominance.


----------



## zyclonPD (Oct 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> it bears repeating though. also since josh's grandmother died later, according to pig thinking misfortune and fortune is doled out as karma by god, all of it, we can assume his granny is in heaven while sandra is forever walking to dialysis where it most certainly is even hawt oawtsigh



I guess Ralph can't fathom the notion that maybe josh got the call for reading the last will and testament because maybe his grandmother left him something unlike piggy who only got a cracker jack ring mailed to him by an uncle. 

To me that would be the most likely reason for the delay.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 2, 2022)

RalphaMania said:


> He agreed that hurt feelings should be considered damages in a lawsuit in the Vordrak interview. It's over for that grift, not like anyone around him cares about him being a bitchmade pussy.


i mean instead of reading a haru post on the deeb web and screaming I DON CURR LOOK AT HAO MACH AH DON CURR YER THE MAD WAN AH DOH DURR he just says "not cool i dont like that" i probably would just leave him alone for actually being honest instead of trying to have his cake and eat it to where he just outright tells jim hes upset we make fun of him but still trying to pretend that hes cool via this imagined disinterest in being made fun of and pretending he only tries to get us back desperately because he just doesnt care that much. 


zyclonPD said:


> I guess Ralph can't fathom the notion that maybe josh got the call for reading the last will and testament because maybe his grandmother left him something unlike piggy who only got a cracker jack ring mailed to him by an uncle.
> 
> To me that would be the most likely reason for the delay.


sandra left the alogs more via the pill clips than she could ever leave for the gunt


----------



## LurkTrawl (Oct 2, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week.
> One post /Archive
> Two Post / Archive
> View attachment 3709283


Ethan, this is why I can't feel too bad about people shit-talking your dead relatives.

Stop being a nigger. Act like a man for once in your life. I know you didn't have anybody who could be an example for you but trust me it's not hard at your age to act as a mature, rational adult if you can just stop being a nigger for five fucking minutes of your miserable shit-stained existence. People with and without role models can do it, and while I can't say I believe in you the time is always right to just _stop being a nigger._


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 2, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week.
> One post /Archive
> Two Post / Archive
> View attachment 3709283


Ethan is really debating on why a funeral that was supposed to happen on a particular date was postponed until a week after that date? And he’s trying to muster up a conspiracy for it?


----------



## Wow Rude (Oct 2, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week.
> One post /Archive
> Two Post / Archive
> View attachment 3709283


I'm sure it's coming right after that interview with Josh's dad, right, Ethan?


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 2, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Ralph claims to have inside knowledge on why Josh disappeared for a week.
> One post /Archive
> Two Post / Archive
> View attachment 3709283


So where's Clyde and Pink, Ralph? 
What about Ronnie and Sandra? 
At least Linda is in heaven now, what about your trash lineage? 

Burning in Hell.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 3, 2022)

LurkTrawl said:


> Ethan, this is why I can't feel too bad about people shit-talking your dead relatives.
> 
> Stop being a nigger. Act like a man for once in your life. I know you didn't have anybody who could be an example for you but trust me it's not hard at your age to act as a mature, rational adult if you can just stop being a nigger for five fucking minutes of your miserable shit-stained existence. People with and without role models can do it, and while I can't say I believe in you the time is always right to just _stop being a nigger._


Asking Ethan Ralph to stop being a white-trash nigger is like asking the bird to stop flying, the fish to stop swimming, and the sun to stop rising.   It goes against the core of what he is, of his essential nature - that of being a nigger.   And being a hog.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> You know what Josh Moon never did?   Tell his grandmother to get an Uber or she’ll hitchhike to her dialysis, because Josh was so drunk and pilled up the night before that he was unable to wake up And didn’t feel like driving.
> 
> Also, Kiwi Farms are stalkers who go after people‘s families, guys!   *Goes after family*.   Ralph is a retarded hog.
> 
> And you are correct Melty, that this gunted nigga is a fucking deep web stalker of the Farms and Daddy Jim.    The fucking Poast saga of Dick Masterson starting an instance, just so Ralph could see what JIm was saying about him, was hysterical.


You know what else Josh didn't do? He didn't abandon his grandmother on her deathbed to play house with a pedophile horse nor was his grandmothers last thoughts were of shame and disappointment unlike Sandra's last thoughts in regards to Ralph.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 3, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> You know what else Josh didn't do? He didn't abandon his grandmother on her deathbed to play house with a pedophile horse nor was his grandmothers last thoughts were of shame and disappointment unlike Sandra's last thoughts in regards to Ralph.


Josh also didn’t rape Alice, cook puppies in an oven for dinner, store venom in his two bulbous gunt sacs, or release a sex tape of his micropenis impregnating a mentally-ill teenager with the mind of a 14-year-old.   

Josh also didn’t cry when he streamed with Mister Metokur, LMFAO.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 12, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> So where's Clyde and Pink, Ralph?
> What about Ronnie and Sandra?
> At least Linda is in heaven now, what about your trash lineage?
> 
> Burning in Hell.


Pink Ralph lol. Sounds like a hoot for someone from a family of Carpetbaggers.
I would've liked to have met her.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 12, 2022)

LurkTrawl said:


> Ethan, this is why I can't feel too bad about people shit-talking your dead relatives.
> 
> Stop being a nigger. Act like a man for once in your life. I know you didn't have anybody who could be an example for you but trust me it's not hard at your age to act as a mature, rational adult if you can just stop being a nigger for five fucking minutes of your miserable shit-stained existence. People with and without role models can do it, and while I can't say I believe in you the time is always right to just _stop being a nigger._


See I hate when he brings peoples families into this shit, because its obvious from his reactions one of the few things that genuinely hurts him is when people bring up Sandra, especially the dialysis shit. I was listening to him talking about her and theres real regret there and I can understand that because I lost my mom a few years ago myself, and seeing how it upset him has made me stop shit talking him about his mom because I felt like an asshole for doing it.
But then in usual Gunt fashion he pulls this shit, and its hard to make a case for why hitting him about his mom is kinda below the belt when he does that shit himself.
I second this post.
For fucks sake Ralph, stop being such an asshole and people would go easier on you.


----------



## Elmo (Oct 13, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> For fucks sake Ralph, stop being such an asshole and people would go easier on you.


We all know in reality that this will never happen. He was raised as a spoiled fat kid and never outgrew the schoolyard bully mentality. His petty vindictiveness and mental midgetry shine through every single action he does. The substance abuse only made it more aggressive because he's never matured past that age emotionally and his arrested development probably has him still at the level of his teenage years (which deep down he wishes he still was, it shows in how he behaves such as refusal to act like an adult, taking responsibility for his actions, etc). The BPF verbal beatdown recently where it was demonstrated that he's a degenerate, had Scripture recited to him as proof, all of the other facts hold true and his only takeaway was "I'm not a glutton, I'm just fat".


----------

